# Our adoption story hopefully starts today



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi Everyone

Decided to start posting very early in the process after having a long talk with a friend who has just adopted she helped settle fears my husband and i had and ive made the 1st call to express our interest so hopefully we'll receive the information pack soon and we can get started we're both very excited and hope it all goes well.

i'll tell you a little about us im 33 and hubby is 36 we have been trying for a baby for 8 years after 2 years of trying we found out hubby had low sperm count so was unlikely to conceive natrually we followed the ivf route but was turned down as i had to loose 6 stone in weight and then funding became a problem, as the years passed we thought its never going to happen for us and have now decided to take the adoption route. fingers crossed everything will ok i know its going to be a long journey but we're prepared for that.

Thanks for listening and hopefully i'll be updating very soon.


----------



## Loobys

Hi Emma

Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world on your adoption journey, it was the best decision of our life starting this journey and we have just been approved (week and half ago) and we are waiting for a match  x

Will look forward to reading your journey xx 

Love Loobys x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi looby

Thankyou so much we are so nervous but excited at the same time. We should have the forms tomorrow hopefully so we'll get them filled in this weekend and sent off on Monday. 

Congratulations to you both hope they find a match soon for you. I've been reading your diary and it so interesting can't wait to hear about your next step. 

Love Emma x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

We recieved the info pack today and was surprised to see there was no application forms in there so we had a good read through it and called the number on the pack to say we wanted to go ahead so I should be receiving a call next week off a social worker to arrange a visit to see us and to start fill out the application form. I'm so nervous but it will be worth it all in the end. 

Thanks for reading everyone.


----------



## DiamondDiva

Best of luck Emma, i'm at the same level as you now, waiting for the SW's 1st visit this week and due to start prep group in 2 weeks, maybe we'll be on this journey together


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi diamonddiva

Sounds like we could well be on the journey together I'm wishing you the best off luck and look forward to hearing about your journey in the future. 

Don't know when our prep course will be as yet but hopefully not too long. Hoping I will get the call off the sw this week to arrange the visit. 

Thankyou. Xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone, 

Today I had a very long phonecall with a lovely lady from the adoption agency who filled out lots of forms while I was speaking to her. She asked so many questions I was worn out by the end of the call. She said she would pass the forms on to the people that decide if we are suitable for adoption and we should hear within a week from a sw to arrange a home visit she said she doesn't see any problems what so ever and we should get a positive call and a visit soon. She checked we'd be ok to get prep course dates off work if they gave us about months notice that shouldn't be a problem for each of us. 

That's another step done feeling very nervous and excited at the same time. 

Thanks for reading xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi Everyone

Had a phonecall today off a social worker and shes coming to see us in 2 weeks time im so nervous but im sure we'll be ok.


----------



## rikschick

Hi Emma, been catching up on your diary. Good luck for your social worker visit - we were very nervous but it went well in the end! 


Looking forward to hearing how it goes!


xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi rikschick

Lovely news honey fingers crossed for you xxxxx

so nervous about visit but hoping it goes well looks like the start of prep course could be in march so looking forward to that.

looking forward to reading the next part of your diary xxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi Everyone

Thought id just check in and say hi.

nothing much happening at them mo sw it visiting on the 20th so the spring cleaning starts now  

hope everyone is ok?

xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Hi Emma  

Eeek, only 10 days to go!! And today is technically over so lets call it 9 and then you are in single figures   How are you feeling?

Have you got any plans for the weekend lovely?   x x x x x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi lolly, 

I know getting really nervous now but looking forward to it. 

No plans for the weekend I'm working tomorrow morning and hubby is oncall all weekend so think I'll just relax after work and have a lazy one, how about you? 
Have you heard anything yet? 

Lovely to hear from you sweetie
Chat soon 
Luv Emma xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

So excited for you (and jealous teehee!!!)  Nope, still no news from me, they will only have got my application about 8 days ago, but getting mega impatient which is not good on this journey!  

Had a busy day at uni and doing housework etc today but full on chill out tomorrow, can't wait!  

Lolly xxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hiya if you don't hear next week I'd ring them 

So nervous now it's getting closer started spring cleaning yesterday so the big clean next Sunday isn't so bad hehe she probably won't look any further than the living room but I want the house spotless lol. 

Have a lovely chill out day tomorrow I've not got much planned either. 

Xxxx


----------



## flickJ

Best of luck with the visit, Emma. Don't go tiring yourself out with all that housework   We have just sent our expression of interest in writing and have been invited to an open day in March, so we are counting the days. Looking forward to hearing about your journey


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thankyou flick I'm so nervous I'm sure we have nothing to worry about tho. 

Good luck with your journey look forward to reading more on your diary. Hope the info meeting goes well let me know. 

Take care xxxx


----------



## rikschick

Not long to go now til your visit! Am sure your house is already spotless! Ours was and I remember dragging her around the house to show off my cleaning!   


Will be thinking of you! Xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thankyou ricschick I'm so nervous Sunday will be a massive clean and tidy up day. We ordered a new sofa before we started our journey and it just so happens it's coming Saturday   so we'll have a nice new comfy sofa for her to sit on hehe. 

I'll let you know how it goes xxxx


----------



## flickJ

Best of luck for tommorow, Emma - thinking of you


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thankyou flick65 I'm so nervous just started scrubbing the house


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Sooooooo Details  

xxxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi Everyone

Well shes just left she was lovely she thought we'd make good parents BUT as i feared my BMI could be a problem she is going to surgest we go for medicals before we go on the prep course incase that flags anything up hopefully it won't but who knows. she's going to ring me on the 1st and let me know what her manager says and what our next step will be.
so right now not feeling too great was hoping to be all smilely once she left instead i cried my heart out.

Thanks for reading 
Emma xxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Morning everyone

Well feeling a little more positive today it's amazing what a good nights sleep can do. 
I'm not going to let this beat me I'm determined. 

Hope everyone is ok

Emma xxxx


----------



## flickJ

That's it, stay positive - I'm sure it will all work out for you   we will all be here to encourage you!

And if you need any motivation just think about the end result, and now I must go and do my exercises


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thankyou flick65 

Hope your doing ok? Xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

I agree with Flick, you go girl!!  Positive thinking is they key and no reason why (as long as you are showing willing) they will turn you down as you will be a fab mummy   xxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thanks lolly I'm feeling positive again I will do this. Spoke to my sw again today and she told me she's going to surgest we have our medicals soon and then prep course, yesterday she even mentioned that all being well we could aim for September panel so hopefully everything will be fine. Xxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Wow, i mean WOW   Thats great news   No reason not to be positive with that   x x x x x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thanks hun i'll let you know what they say next thursday when they ring me to tell me what the next step is im sure it will be medicals 


hope your ok?


----------



## rikschick

Hi there, 
Sorry your visit left you feeling deflated - this journey is so up and down, I think there will be more times like this ahead with one thing or another! There is always something!  Our medicals flagged up the time when DH had a course of counselling - we were worried they would make a big deal of it, but they didn't in the end. If she has said possibly September for panel, that is really fast! It sounds as though you have nothing to worry about. We had our visit October 2010 and only got approved in Jan. it's a long old journey but each step is a milestone - you got through the first one!


Xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi rikschick, 

Hope your ok? I'm feeling so much more positive now so
Hopefully all will be ok. I should find out next Thursday if there sending us on medicals 1st atleast we've got them out of the way with then. 

Thanks for stopping by

Emma xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi Everyone

hope your all well?

Had a phonecall of the sw worker today to tell me the meeting she was having with her manager about us tomorrow has been cancelled so i wont find out what our next step is now until next thursday very frustrated but i surppose the things happen

chat soon

Emma xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Well I've been to the doctors today and officially started the diet but as I've been dieting for the last 3 weeks whilst waiting for my appointment I have lost 9lb I'm do pleased with myself hope it carries on like this my Bmi is starting to come down too so it's all good I called our sw today to tell her I was do pleased lol

Thanks for reading xxxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone

Just had the call Off the sw and we're booked on the prep course on the 10,11 and 14 may we're so excited we are still being sent on early medicals but she wants us on the course as she thinks we'll make lovely parents. 

Hugs 
Emma xxxxx


----------



## flickJ

Oh congrats Emma, thats such good news  

It may seem a long way off, but now you have your dates and your sw seems very positive, sounds as though you are really on your way now. Keep up the good work with your diet (you have something very positive to work for now)


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thanks flickj

I have my how many sleeps app set on my mobile and we have 61 to go lol

im so excited hopefully everything will work out well

hope your ok?

 
emma x


----------



## flickJ

LOL Emma, sounds like something I would do


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Hi Emma!!!

Congratulations on prep dates, woooohoooo!!!   And so soon, really chuffed for you!  Hope weight loss is still going well, looks like things are progressing nicely, v happy for you!

No news this end yet... So hard not knowing what they think, but have 3 uni assignments looming so have many things to take my mind off it!  Phone went yesterday and unknown number so got all nervous and butterflies in tummy and it was 118Bet trying to give me free fiver to bet on cheltenham festival, could've punched the guy, ahhh!!!  

Have a great day xxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi Lolly

Thank you so much we've both very excited. 
Weight loss is going well I think I get weighed again on the 28 but alot of my clothes are feeling big now so that's a good sign. 

Any news yet? 

Love
Emma xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Hey Emma!  

How are things? How is the count down coming? Not long to go til prep now, yay!! xxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hiya

Only 37 more sleeps to go haha I'm so excited. 
Going to ring the sw today as we still haven't had any info on where the prep course is I like to be organised lol. 

Hope your ok honey xxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

29 sleeps to go hehe

ThOught I'd write to say hi nothing much has happened just waiting for prep course really. 

Did speak to sw though today and our official application form is being sent out on Monday when the secretary is back off holidays so very excited to get that and make a start. 

Hope everyone is well

Hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

So exciting hope your visit is great I'm sure it will be x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone

Well 2 weeks till prep course I'm so nervous. Received the offical invite to it today so feel much better now it's in writing. 
Also received offical application form they want that sending back before prep so we've started filling it need to look back at some stuff can't remember dates of school etc.

Hope everyone is ok? 

Hugs xxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Very exciting. Gosh dates going back is hard work hope you've found everything you need. Enjoy the course x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Yaaaaay!!! Its coming round quickly now! Can't wait to hear all about it   xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

its going really quickly now lolly only 9 more sleeps lol

Well today we posted our official application form back to la, so hoping to hear off them soon to say they have received it. cant believe how long it took us to fill in finding out dates of previous addresses and previous jobs so glad its done and sent off. 
Wondering now if they'll tell us who our social worker will be on the prep course.

hope everyone is ok
lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Oh my god, nearly there!!!


----------



## Loobys

Hi 

Good luck on ur prep group, I really enjoyed ours Xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thankyou lolly and looby starting to get very nervous now. 
I'm off work now till after prep so I'm cleaning the house tomorrow so I don't have to do it at the weekend I can concentrate on any homework we get. 

Only 3 more sleeps Thursday will soon be here. 

Hope your both doing ok? 

Hugs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## flickJ

Best of luck tomorrow    Enjoy the course


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thankyou flickj I'll let you know how we get on. 

Hugs xxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Thinking of you tomorrow!  Enjoy it, get plenty of sleep, and think, you are another step closer to being a mummy  

Love Lolly xxxx Looking forward to updates xxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thankyou lolly I'll post tomorrow night letting you know how it goes. Xxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Well today's the day I'm so nervous hardly slept last night and I'm
Now stood at the wardrobe deciding what to wear arrrgggggghhhhh

I'm sure I'm stressing over nothing. 

I'll post back tonight let you know how it goes 

Hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone

Hope your all well?

well day 1 of prep went really well i worrying over nothing. it was very intense and draining but they said tomorrow will be better i think they try and cram alot of the information and the reasons why children end up in care into the 1st day and then the days after they focus on how you will bond and the attachment with the child/children.

was very informative but im shattered now. 

i'll post again tomorrow 

   

Emma x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Glad you got on well!  It does sound emotionally exhausting though!  Sounds like the toughie is out of the way, enjoy next couple of days.  You will be a fountain of all knowledge by the end!!

Now early night for you I think   xxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

im off to bed now im shattered lol
yeah like you said i think the tough stuff is done now.

if you want to know anything honey just ask xx

thanks for dropping by honey xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Well today was day 2 of prep only 1 more to go and today we really enjoyed it had some ups and downs like im sure most of you know from prep course they start you on some intense stuff that brings you down and affects your emotions ive been close to tears a few times today and then they end on a high with how introductions work etc.
looking forward to monday we get to meet adopters and foster carers so that should be good.
called our sw today today to say we certainly want to proceed and what happens now they said our nominated sw will be intouch within 2 weeks so looking forward to getting started  on hs.

we're both so tired tonight but looking forward to what monday will bring

Thanks for reading xxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Sounds an intense couple of days hun, and understandably some of the content must be hard hitting.  But so happy that you are more keen than ever to get going with HS.  Sounds like a lovely day to look forward to on Monday.  So happy you have reached this stage!   xxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Wont be long till your at this stage honey i know it feels like a long time away but it will soon be here, and im looking forward to reading your diary as you go through just get plenty of sleep before hand im shattered i could sleep for a week lol

take care sweetie and keep a look out for mondays update we're really looking forward to it.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Hi Emma  

How was day three?  What did you cover, learn, do  

Hope that you got on well   and I'm looking forward to hearing about your next steps.

Take care hunny, Love Lolly xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi Lolly

Well day 3 was fab we got to speak to adopters and a foster carer it was so nice to speak to people who have been where we are. 

It wasn't as intense as thursday and Friday it was more a catch up on what we'd missed on the other 2 days and then the chat with the lovely adopters. 

I'm missing the course today I could have done it all week lol

Our next step now is the social worker will be intouch within 2 weeks to tell us who our offical sw will be then hopefully we can get started on home study. 

It's made us so positive and we're ready for what comes next. 

One thing I'll say to you is don't worry or stress about prep course it's fab and you'll really enjoy it. 

Take care honey
Emma xxxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Thats such good news.  It sounds an emotional few days that have ended on a high.  bet you are raring to go.  Hopefully things can really get moving soon.  you will be doing all your homework and frantically cleaning the house for next visit before you know it


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone

Well we're very excited as we found out yesterday who our sw will be and it's the lady that did our initial visit she's lovely. 
She's coming in 2 weeks time to give us some homework and arrange dates to get home study started. 

Hope your all enjoying this lovely weather I'm on a day off today so now the housework is done I'm off out to lie in the garden. 

Take care
Hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Maccer

Hi Emma,

I was just reading your diary and just wanted to wish you all the best for your HS.  Can't wait to read about how you get on.

Maccer x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone, 

Social worker left about an hour ago meeting went well was only a meet and greet really and to tell us what to expect in our home study. 

Home study starts on the 19th with us together then our 1 to 1's are the week after them another joint one the week after that so we have lots to look forward to 

Very excited now. 

Hugs Emma xx


----------



## Loski

Congratulations Emma pleased things are moving quick for you. We are at panel in 6 days now our agency are quick workers lol


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Hi Emma   

Hope you are having a great weekend?

Very positive news for you, you are really flying now!  Its great you have a few sessions pre booked so you have lots of focuses over the coming weeks.  I bet you are raring to go now! xxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi Lolly

Sorry only just seen this message I'm hopeless lol

Well sw is coming tomorrow we've just finished doing all the homework she asked us to do and I've possibly done a little more too decided to do family tree and support network so hopefully she'll be happy we've done that too. 

House is tidy ready for the visit I've stopped cleaning it from top to bottom I'll become obsessed and shattered with the amount of visits haha. 

Hope your doing ok
Hugs 
Emma xxxxx


----------



## flickJ

Good luck with the visit today Emma, I'm sure the SW will be impressed with the amount of work you have done (every lillte helps)


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone

1st hs went well today sw said she thinks we'll make lovely parents so that made us smile. Dh has his 1 to 1 next week then it's my turn a few days later. 

We have our medicals booked in too for the week after next sp things are moving along quickly now.
Hope everyone is ok

Hugs
Emma x


----------



## Loski

Pleased to hear its all going well x


----------



## flickJ

That's great news Emma, you're really moving along now - congratulations


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

What a lovely thing to say!  And you will  

Very exciting times, so glad all is progressing well.  Keep us informed!!

*hugs!* xxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi Everyone

had my 1 to 1 today and i think it went very well. dh hd his monday and said his went well too so fingers crossed.

3 visits into our home study now its going very quickly.

bought my 1st toy today i couldnt resist hehe an alphabet caterpillar its so cute its being put away until we need it.

hope everyone is good

hugs 
emma x


----------



## flickJ

Everything seems to be going so well and moving along so quickly  

You can start believing all the hard work was worth it and maybe (hopefully) you will need that toy sooner than you think     

PS. I keep telling DH how many "sleeps" it is to our Prep course - must have got that from you


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi flickj

Not long now bet your so excited only 3 more sleeps hehe. 

Well medical went great gp couldn't find anything wrong at all and said I'm in excellent health, I've lost 7lb this month so my bmi has now dropped below 40 which is what I wanted so I'm over the moon determined to keep it up tho as I feel so much better for it. 

Dh has his medical on Friday but I'm sure we have nothing to worry about. 

Next sw visit is a week on Wednesday so we're moving along well. 

Hope everyone is ok? 

Hugs 
Emma xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Hi Emma

That is great news, well done!  Wow you are doing so well and flying through.  Please will you enlighten me to what the medical consists of, I have read many different accounts during my many hours of online reseach from bloods and urine tests, to a simple chat.  As far as I am aware me and DF will have no worries, but I am intrigued and wondering if there is a set criteria to follow or if it varies between GPs?

Thanks my lovely xxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi lolly, lovely to hear from you. 

My medical was straight forward didn't have any blood tests just had to take a water sample in which he tested there, he tested reflexes, ears, eyes, weight and then a general chat so nothing to worry about at all. 

Hope your ok honey xxxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

That sounds quick and painless! Thanks hun! I was thinking they test unrine for sugar/protein etc for diabetes, but DF just wondered if it is for drugs   that hadn't even crossed my mind, but I guess would make sense?!! Really glad that all is going so well. I REALLY can't wait to join everyone in this amazing journey    

All my love, Lolly   xxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi Everyone,

Hope your all ok?

we had a little set back yesterday, our social worker has had an accident and could be off work for a few weeks, the lady that called to tell us said shes send lots of homework for us to be doing and then when our sw is back she'll do triple visits to catch up on home study. 

xxxxxx


----------



## flickJ

Oh Emma, I am so sorry for your delay and so sorry for your SW  , at least you are getting some homework to do, so hopefully it will not be too long until you are on your way again


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thanks flick, i hope shes not off too long but we still dont know yet. i hope she gets well soon. .we'll get there one day. xxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone

Just found out sw will be off for about a month :-( so hs is on hold for a little while until she gets back. 

We've got a few things coming up to look forward to so just going to relax and enjoy them. 

Hope your all well 

Xxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Oh no, sorry to hear that Emma    Glad you have bits to keep you busy, and hopefully you can fast track some HS sessions on her return.  Get well soon SW!!!   xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone 

Sorry it's been a while since my last post but not really had anything to tell. 

Had some good news we're getting another sw until ours is better so we can start our home study up again she's coming out to see us on Tuesday she's lovely so very excited now  

Hope everyone is well 

Hugs xxx


----------



## flickJ

Oh hun, that's such good news and it must be a relief for you 

Best of luck for Tuesday, and I hape it all goes smoothly for you now


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Well its been weeks since i last posted as nothing much has happened since our sw went off on sick leave. 

She's back in work now and coming to see us a week on thursday ahe said she's going to just work with us and another couple to hopefully get us to panel so fingers crossed things will start moving again next week.

we've done lots of homework and crb checks have been done and come back so thats another step closer.

hope everyone is ok?

hugs
emma xxx


----------



## Billybeans

HI Emma,
Just read your diary for the first time. Sorry things have been on hold for a while with your sw, hope she is better now and your journey continues quickly for you.


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone, 

Saw sw last night for the 1st time in about 8 weeks I'm pleased say she's all better now and is eager to get hs finished. She is hoping to get us to panel in November so that's 6 weeks away but at the maximum it will be December which is 10 weeks away...... So nervous and excited now. Got a few busy weeks ahead but bring it on is what I say hehe. 

Hope everyone is doing ok? 

Hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Billybeans

Fantastic news Emma, Hope you get to panel before xmas. Exciting times, let us know how you are getting on.

xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Hi Emma!

How are you getting on?  You must be wrapping up HS now(?)  I hope that you have enjoyed the process, can't believe I Will be joining you soon!  can't wait to hear an update!

I was wondering what your entitlement was for leave for your prep and HS.  I know you are NHS like me, and while HR have said I am allowed 'reasonable' paid time off, the email I have been sent is a bit ambiguous as nothing is really specified.  I am to talk to my manager (when I build up the courage!!), but I'm not sure what she will say because, as far as I know, this will be a new one within the departmen mt.

Thanks my lovely!   xxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi honey, 

Sorry for late reply been on holiday. 
I was told I'm entitled to reasonable appointments too so I discussed it with my manager who talked to our boss and they decided that I could have a couple of hours per hs I took the prep course off as annual leave as I felt it was too long to ask for paid leave. 
I've also taken panel day as a leave day as I want the whole day off.

Hope this helps honey
Congratulations
Lots of love xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Thanks Emma!  That sounds fair and pretty much what I am hoping for.  I am meeting my manager on Monday afternoon, and am certain she will have to go away and discuss it with her manager before reaching any decision.  I have cancelled some November leave so that I can take prep as holiday.  New allocation will be in way before panel so don't have to worry in that sense.  Yikes... getting really nervous know, and i'm not even sure why!  I think we are in for a busy few months!

How is everything going your end?  Still on for December panel?

 xxx

Ooooh, and hope you had a fab holiday! Much deserved xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi honey,

Good luck with your meeting Monday my manager came back to me within a few days after talking with hr and our boss let me know how it goes. 

Hoping for November panel we're on track so far so fingers crossed. 4 weeks time hopefully. 

Hugs xxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Oh wow, that's brilliant news!  Glad to hear that you have been motoring after SWs sickness leave.

Thanks again for the info, I will let you know how Monday goes!! xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone, 

Hope your all ok? 

Well had a visit again tonight off sw and she has told us as long as no disasters over the next 4 weeks then we are going to panel November 13th. 
We have our last visit off sw this Wednesday and she's going to pop round in Monday night with the final draft of our PAR then it's second opinion visit a week Thursday then we're set so keep your fingers crossed please  
Been out tonight to buy a baby proofing kit safety kit so she knows we're prepared. So nervous now and all I keep thinking is what am I going to wear for panel lol

Thanks for reading
Hugs xxxxx


----------



## flickJ

Good luck Emma, not long now - I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thanks flickj xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

28 sleeps til panel


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Haha I'm getting more nervous everyday. 

Got another visit tonight after work to do the finial bits on health and safety check and then I think we're almost done. 

So exciting. 

Not long now Lolly xxxxx


----------



## Billybeans

Exciting times. Not long at all now.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

27....  

How was your visit?  Any outcome from the health and safety check.  can predict our obvious ones already - blind cords, safety locks on cupboards, windows being locked (we don't have a key  ) Hopefully not too much more as it is a new build so should be compliant with rules and regs, but sure there will be something I have forgotten!

Any idea when you get PAR? xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi honey, 
Visit went very well we are defo booked on panel nov 13th just waiting on time now she's requested morning coz she knows what I'm like if I have to wait lol
We get par on Monday, sign it off and it gets submitted for panel a week on Monday. So exciting. 
H&s check went well don't worry too much we've got child safety locks on order for the blinds, wouldn't worry too much about window key. 
You'll need a fire blanket and extinguisher, cupboard locks, corner bumps our sw has told me to move cleaning products to a high cupboard in kitchen I have to do this before 2nd opinion meeting next Thursday so that's what I'm doing this weekend. 
They like your boiler to be serviced and show your certificate of you have one. 
Ours is a new build too so it's not too bad. 

Hope your ok honey? Not long now xxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Oh congratulations hun, that is so so exciting, and really not long to go now at all!!  Bet you can't wait for your PAR, how long roughly do you think it will be?

Thanks for the heads up on health and safety checks.  Funnily enough DF was only saying today we should get the boiler checked.  Good to know we can then evidence we are all safety conscious when it comes to our turn  

Hope you are having a lovely weekend.  We are off out for a meal at our fave Italian soon.  Better wear my comfy trousers, can feel a bloat coming on!!

 xxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi honey, 

Hope you've had a lovely meal I'm just relaxing tonight watching xfactor. 

We get PAR on Monday evening so we have to check it and make sure it's ok then she'll submit it to the panel a week on Monday. Hopefully we'll have our time slot very soon can't wait for panel now its such a strange feeling being so close to the end and theyll start looking for our lo soon 

Not long till prep bet your so excited don't be nervous it's fine honestly. 

Hugs xxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Soooooooo.... did you get PAR?!! xxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi honey

We did and so far so good  will final check it tomorrow night and sign it. So excited

Not long now honey xxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Happy reading hun   Bet it is a surreal but lovely feeling! xxxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Hi Emma,

Lovely to read your story, my Husband and I made our first enquiry phone call in December 2010 and completed our information meetings in January 2011, Prep groups in March 2011 then the SW waited until the end of that June to come up and tell us that due to my weight (I have PCOs and need to loose about 7 stone) and my family history of heart disease (dad had a tripple bypass 5 months before aged 60!!) they couldn't take our enquiry!!!!!  

After lots of tears and thinking we were at the end of the road i woke up one morning in January this year with a new fight for life, phoned our SW to be told that the system had all changed and to get anither medical submitted - thankfully they have accepted that one even though my weight is the same and I am pleased nut terrified to say we have panel 26th nov......

Good luck for the 13th,

Lynelle


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi lynelle

Thankyou for posting honey, sounds like you've had a rough time but your almost there. 

I'm wishing you the best of luck for panel you'll do it and you'll be a mummy very soon. 

We've just made final amendments to our final draft of PAR and I've emailed it back so it's all ready now I hope. 

Thanks for stopping by honey and good luck xxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi lolly

It's all done and emailed back just got 2nd opinion visit on Thursday and that's us finished fingers crossed this time in 3 weeks I'll be a celebrating hehe. 

Try and sleep tonight honey tomorrow is going to be fab I'd do prep again any day hehe xxx


----------



## Billybeans

3weeks to go. Woohoo! Glad everything is coming together and you will be on countdown soon.
Good luck


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Hi Emma,

We had a read through of our first draft last night with 2nd opinion visit on Tuesday 30th - eeeekkk

I was terrified of going to panel untill last night when our SW was saying there are a few babies in our area at the moment and she doesn't see us waiting any more than 6mths after panel to have a child placed, she is also talking about babies being 6-8 months old which cam e a shock as until now she has always said they will be a minimum of 12 months by the time they get to us! now my head is spinning thinking that we may well need a cot and full pram and formula    

Hope you are having a good week


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Hi hun!

That is all great news, and hoping your second opinion went well today!  I have no doubt at all you will be celebrating sooner than you know it!  Congrats lovely, you are so nearly there now xxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thanks shining star not long now I'm so nervous. Xxx

Wow iced_sliced we're so close together in the process what dates your panel? Our 2nd opinion went well tonight she said our PAR is written really well and she enjoyed reading it, she said we have nothing to worry about with panel we'll be fine. xxx

Hi Lolly, it went well thankyou that's us done with meeting etc now till panel very scary and nervous hehe. xxxx

Hope everyone is ok? 

Hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Our panel is on 26th November so not long after you, fingers crossed everything goes ok for all


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

A week today and you will be celebrating


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Fingers crossed  

Hope your ok lolly good luck on Thursday. xxxxx

Thankyou iced-sliced good luck for you too xxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

5 more sleeps

Don't think I've ever felt so nervous


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Awww hun, you have nothing to be nervous about because they will love you both!  And they will say 'yes, she will make a fab muumy' and it'll be a big fat approval!!


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thank you lolly  hope your ok honey? Xxx

4 more sleeps  

Xxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

4 sleeps, soooo nearly there!!!  

All good this end thank you!  Still very happy after yesterday    Have you got nice plans for the weekend? xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Oh my goodness.... 2 sleeps  

Hope you are hanging in there ok?  Remember, you wouldn't be going to panel unless your SW knew you would sail through


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi lolly

I know 2 more sleeps not sure I'll sleep tho lol

I'm ok getting excited and nervous too but trying to keep
Positive. 

How you doing? 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Omg panel tomorrow don't think I'll sleep tonight lol xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

All the very very VERY best for tomorrow hunny.  Rememeber, you will be great because you are great.  Sending you love and all my thoughts and best wishes for an amzing outcome.      xxxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Haha, great minds think alike   (and post at the same time  ) xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

haha, thank you so much lolly for all your support keep checking the boards tomorrow and ill post as soon as we get chance  

it will soon be you honey and i cant wait to share it with you honey  


xxxxxxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

I will!!  My phone is so dodgy with the internet but will keep trying til I see that you have posted your good news  

I can't wait too, and by that time you may well be a mummy! xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

i'll try and post as soon as possible so you know hehe

i hope we dont have to wait too long for a match im not good at waiting lol

xxxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

I hope not too!  That'll be the hardest I guess, knowing your are going to be a mummy, but not sure when.  But things are happenig quicker all the time so have faith   Remind me your age bracket and number of children again... sorry for being rubbish   xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

we've said as young as possible but 0-3 and 1 child for now  

xxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Awww brill, you will be fab    Wishing you lots of love and luck (but you won't need it  ) xxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

thank you so much honey. i'll let you know tomorrow arrrrrggggghhhhhh lol xxxxx


----------



## Billybeans

Good luck for today


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thank you shining star just getting ready. Very very nervous. 

Hugs xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

We did it!! We got approved.  So happy and off out to celebrate  xxxxxxx


----------



## DiDi2012

Just found your story... Soooooo happy for you!!!  Hope you'll find you very special LO soon!!!
We have another week till Panel...groan...
Enjoy the celebration, you deserved it!!


----------



## flickJ

Congratulations Emma, I really am so happy for you


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

That's BRILLIANT!!!!    Enjoy celebrating, you very much deserve it    

Can't wait to hear all about it!  Well done and big congratulations to you both xxxxxxx


----------



## Billybeans

Wooohooo! Fab news. Well done!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Happy New Year Mummy-to-be    

xxxxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone

Sorry not posted for a while not had much to say really. 

Feel very fed up today keep thinking when will we ever be parents  I know it's just a waiting game but getting very impatient now. 

Hope your all ok? 

Hugs xxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Aww sorry you are struggling hun   I imagine that this time is the toughest   The celebration of being approved has worn of a little and you are back waiting, without anything definite to fill your time   But the good news is that it will happen, and I reckon it may well be soon.  Nothing will have happened before Christmas, and lots of folk have only just got back into work this week, so fingers crossed that means as of next week things start happening a bit quicker.  And who is to say that things are not going on behind the scenes as we speak     

Thinking of you hun! By the time I get there (all being well) you will be a mummy and will have to remind me that the waiting is worth every second   xxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

I feel for you the waiting must be so hard I try not to think about that bit because even the thought stresses me out. I am sure Lolly is right and things will start moving again Monday   x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thanks ladies think I'm just having a bad day. 
I'll keep you posted if anything happens next week. 
Hope your both ok? 

Hugs xxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Fed up again today  just feel like we're going nowhere. 

Hope your all ok

Hugs xxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Ah sweetie it must be so hard  . Wish there was something I could say to make the waiting easier but there isn't Is your SW keeping in touch? Are there any of those conference days near you a lot of people seem to have found out a lot at them and seen potential matches x x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi honey, 

Thanks for stopping by. I feel a little better tonight. Our sw is coming on Monday so I'm going to ask her about exchange days etc we can go on the register next month so hopefully things may start moving then. 

Hope you have a fab journey honey xxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Ahh lovely, it is horrible and i'm sorry you are feeling down.  We focus on that tick at approval panel without really considering the limbo that follows    I often think that although it is a case of 'when' as opposed to 'if' it is the part of the process I am dreading.  But it will happen, course it will, and I keep hoping it is really soon.  You will be a fab mummy and as soon as you find your LO the pain of waiting will all melt away


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi honey, I can honestly say this is the worst part the waiting but we will be mummy's eventually just have to be patient. 

Hope your ok? 

Hugs xxxxx


----------



## Maccer

Hi Emma, 


I am sorry you are finding this time hard and I think a lot of people on here would agree with me in saying this is one of the hardest times in the process.  We were approved in May and it was the longest time before we started receiving profiles but once on the national register we received a few.  I hope your SW has some news for you on Monday.


Maccer xxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Hi Emma,

Sorry I've not stopped by for a while, not quite sure where the last couple of months have gone.  Congratulations on getting approved  , we were also approved on 26th November    

Unfortunately like you I am feeling terribly low with the whole waiting game just now   Not sure whether our SW telling us when we came out of panel to get orgsanised as we could get a call very quickly, so we did the mad rush of decorating the spare room, buying wardrobes, carseat, cotbed etc and its now been 8 weeks of nothing      Foned our SW last friday just to see what we 'should' be dong during the waiting game and she said nothing much but she would phone weekly - this week we heard nothing  

Hope you get some news soon


----------



## Billybeans

How's it going Emma? Hope you are keeping busy


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone, 

Thanks for stopping by. 
Still waiting.... Sw came last Monday and said they have no young children and none have come through since before Xmas there awaiting court orders on a few but they don't know when there due :-( 

We go national in 2 weeks our sw is on holiday now for 2 weeks so when she gets back she will put us national so fingers crossed we'll get something then. 

The waiting is horrible we feel like we can't make any plans or book any leave from work and we're trying to save the leave for when we get lo. 

Just feel like our life is on hold and we can't do anything :-( 

Anyway moan over. 

How is everyone? 

Hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Ah it's not a moan sweetie life is on hold. You can't book leave or commit to anything so it is really hard. Hope you start hearing when you go national in 2 weeks x x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

BIG  

You are living in limbo, don't feel bad for moaning, goodness, I do enough of it and i'm not even there yet   Hunny, it must be so tough, I promise you you will get there,it is not IF but WHEN.  And trust me, I am   it is super soon.  Going national in 2 weeks is very positive, we are all rooting for you and here whenever you need us


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thanks lolly needed the hug today. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Sq9

We heard from an adopter today at our prep course - him and his wife had about 8 months from approval to being matched.  He said that they looked on it as an opportunity for them to do the things they knew they probably wouldn't be able to do once they had lo so they went out for lots of meals after work, went on the holiday they had always been putting off etc. I think it is the part that I'm dreading the most, but the way he put it across made sense and made it sound like a good way of dealing with the limbo feeling.  I don't know if that helps.  
S


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thankyou sq that does help it's a good idea. We are trying to spend more us time together which is nice. 

Hope prep is hoping well? 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone, 

Well another week has started with nothing  
Getting so fed up again feel like our life is on hold, hoping our sw puts us national this week she said she'd do it when she wasn't busy so fingers crossed its soon. 
Keep going in the room we've emptied to be the nursery and its so empty really want to do something with it but there's no point as nothing is happening  

Sorry moaning post again

Hugs to everyone


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Oh Emma, don't be sorry, you are most certainly allowed to have a big moan, it must be so so so hard    When your SW isn't as 'busy'?   Ok, I understand they do a really hardcore job, but it should surely be something pencilled in her diary in advance shouldn't it?  I don't know how long it takes but I wonder if she knows that you are so down at the moment and that she can help you by taking this step?  Really hope that she gets you on the national register this week.  You will be a fab mummy and LO just hasn't found you yet.  We are here for you as best we can be hunny xxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thanks lolly don't know what I'd do without all ff friends. 

Hopefully sw is putting us national today she was on holiday the last 2 weeks and said she'd do it when she returned she's phoning us tonight for a catch up so ill be asking her then. 

Hope your doing ok? 

Hugs xxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Have you subcribed to be my parent? You can pay a subscription yourself and start looking. It might not help but it would make me feel proactive. I tried to join the other day but you have to have your formal application in and have been allocated a SW so they can ring them and check. I'll join the day I get a SW allocated because I will feel like I have some control. x x x Sending loads of    for you x x


----------



## peacelily

Emma - we filled in the form to go on the National Register ourselves, and our SW just had to send it off.  We also arranged the subscription to Children Who Wait ourselves too.



  to you.


Peacelily xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hiya gwneth and peacelilly, 

We have registered with be my parent but not paid ( thats the next step) and keep looking ill have a look at children who wait I've not heard if that one. 
Our sw is having a meeting tomorrow with her manager to get us taken off hold we're going onto adoption 22 1st then national in a few months if not before. 

Thanks for stopping by ladies it means a lot. 
Peacelilly delete last post if you like  

Hope you find your lo soon peacelilly

Hope your journey is going well gwyneth? 

Hugs to you both xxxxxxxx


----------



## peacelily

Done    Children Who Wait is produced by Adoption UK.


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thanks honey ill have a look shortly xxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone, 

Today sw text to say that we are now off hold and onto adoption 22. 

So fingers crossed we might get some news soon. 

Xxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Hi,

Sorry to hear you are still feeling low, i spoke to my sw about how i was feeling and it did get a bit better with her contacting more often although I am confused by 'on hold' and 'adoption 22', never heard of them before.  

We are a wee bit furtger on this week, sw called to say they have a potential match, however LO has not got Permanency yet (got permanency panel next thursday), however LO has been in foster care since birth & at 15 months we fear this could be a sign of big problems getting approval  We are meeting with head of social work tomorrow afternoon to go through Form E, so trying to stay calm till we know more.

Hope you get hood news soon xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Great glad your on 22 now. You must be in the North West. Iced Sliced hope you have good news soon to x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

We certainly are gwyneth so you know all about adoption 22  

Adoption 22 must be a northwest thing then I wasn't sure but it's the 22 local authorities around us we go onto a data base for them. 
On hold is when our la keep us for 3 months while they try to place there children with us. 

Got fingers crossed for you iced 

Hugs to you both xxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Gosh 3 months is a long time. Glad they have got you on 22 now. It's (strangely) 24 authorities and voluntary agencies across the North West that pool LO's and Adopters. Should be a busy time. Everything has settled after Christmas.  .


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Just been reading a little about it online. 

Hope things start to happen soon fingers crossed. 

Big hugs to you honey xxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Ahhh now i get it, im central Scotland and they call it 'the consortium' here!! As for being on hold, i'm not sure if we have been on that but we are almost at 3 months so hopefully we move to the next stage if things dont work out with this LO. 

Thanks Gwyneth,


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Hi Hun, 

Just checking in, hope you are enjoying the weekend. Are you live on the 22 now?  . Can't wait for some good news from you. x x x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi honey, 

Yep we went live on Thursday so fingers crossed. 

Having a sorting the house weekend we've done loads today the room we'll finally use for the nursery is all empty now all we need now is profiles lol. 

Hope you'd having a good weekend honey
Hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Sounds good. How many and what age LO's have you been approved for?


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

One and 0-3 years old so hopefully things will start happening soon 

Xxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Hi,

Glad you are feeling a bit better this weekend.  We did the nursery blitz last weekend for about thr 5th time and built the cotbed do huby will stop using it as a dumping ground!!!!

We got on really well on thursday. LO has been in foster care since leaving hospital at birth, both parents were addicts so LO had a rough first couple of months with withdrawels, however LO has been clean since JAn 2012 with no follow up hospital appointments or medications and at 15mths LO us meeting all developmental milestones - walking, bablung away, eating solids & has all the coordination to play with toys... 

Both Social Work and ourselves have agreed to proceed however with permanency & matching panels still to take place we are still looking at a couple of moths before meeting her if all goes to plan and all panels say yes!!!!

Hope me telling you this gives you another wee boost in that there is light at the end of that tunnell.
xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi iced_sliced

Thankyou so much honey it does give me hope  

Hope everything moves quickly for you now and lo can come home very soon. 

Big hugs xxxxx

Ps your up very early on a Sunday  xxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Thank you, i will keep you posted.

i know, i am a rubbish sleeper - kept 2 horses for 15 years so i was at the farm for 5:30 every morning & just cant break the habbit even though i sold up 3 years ago lol


----------



## peacelily

Haha, I'm the same - had horses all my life until 7 years ago (IVF   ) and got up at silly-o'clock to muck so I'm always awake by 6am!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Sending lots of   for what will be your last Mothers Day without an LO. This year you can think about your beautiful LO waiting for you and what card and pressie LO and DH will get you next year. Just promise you'll still be about on here then while I'm still waiting x x x x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Awwww thankyou sweetheart that's so lovely. 

Of course ill still be here all the wAy for you honey. 
You never know this may be your last one with a lo too. 

Big big hugs xxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Here's for hoping but very unlikely. Thanks sweetie x x x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

You'll Atleast be approved and mummy in waiting 

Hope your ok honey? 

Big hugs xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

I'm good focusing on how far we've come from last year. Feeling pretty good considering. X x x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

It's fab honey, you should be very proud. 

Hugs xxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

We've been waiting for today for a week and a half and its dragged. 

We've been linked to a beautiful 7 month old we can't believe it

Still on cloud 9. 

We still have to meet sw so fingers crossed everything goes well and we can be a forever family. 


Hugs xxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Woohoo, congrats   !!!

Best feeling ever isnt it! Our Sw's had the linking meeting yesterday, approved and sent all paper work Lo and ourselves off to the matching panel for 25th!!!! Cant believe only a week in monday until we will finally see a pic if our little princess


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Wahoo that's amazing iced-sliced so pleased for you. 

Can't believe the feeling it's unreal. Our princes sw wants to see us soon and all being well as long as she's happy with us and everything then she wants to take us to may panel. 

So exciting. 

We have a pic of him but its a few months old I keep staring at it. 

Hugs xxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

This is the email we hot from sw to give us an idea of timescale, it really helped with my work. Not sure how it works down ur way but might help you understand the next part of this waiting game

This is the most unpredictable part of the process as I do not control the dates set and we are relying on others co-operation.  Let me go over the very latest time frame this will take.
If we go to the panel on the 25 March
14 days for the Agency Decision Maker to sign the minute.  8th April 
From this date, the Assistant Principal Officer has seven days to send out Memorandum to the Birth parents.  Latest date 15 April.
The memorandum informs birth parents of the decision of the agency,  allowing them to consent to the plan or disagree. They have 28 days in which to return this. (They could do this immediately and we can then progress to the next stage or they may not return the memorandum, we then need to wait for the full 28 days, and progress on the assumption they have disagreed with the plan. If it went to the limit this would take us to        13 May.
The Assistant Principal Officer then has 7 days to notify the reporter to the children's hearing to call an advice panel. Taking us to the 20 May.
The panel then have up to  21 days to call a hearing.  Taking us to the 10 June (Day Lo moves to your care)
The introductions to LO would then likely begin around the 3 June 2013. With LO moving to your care on the 10 June 2013.
Now bear in mind these are the latest dates for all of these matters to be dealt with. I would hope all of these times will be constricted 
to allow us to progress quicker than this.  However the best case scenario is likely to be the 6 May.  As you can see this leaves us vulnerable to lots of variables. We will not be able to be sure of when Lo moves to your care until the Children's Hearing gives us the date of the Hearing.

Hope this helps, Lynelle xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thanks honey that really helps, think our la do it slightly different as they'll take us to panel in may hopefully and then usually about 2 weeks later we start intro's there probably just going everything else behind the scenes before we go to panel. 

Good luck honey

Hugs xxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Emma I am so happy for you. Your Lo sounds amazing well worth the wait. Congratulations that's made my weekend x x x x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thankyou gwyneth still in shock I can't believe it  xxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Oh my god I am so so so sooooo happy for you   xxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thanks lolly I can't believe it. So excited. Xxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Lo's sw is coming a week today so let the cleaning commence lol xxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

She'll love the house how it is I'm sure  . Although I think having cleaning to keep busy would probably be good for me. 7 sleeps x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

I can't wait for Tuesday to come I've got the countdown app set on my phone again lol

Hope you're ok honey? Xxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Only 7 sleeps to go till your next big step, 6 sleeps till my matching panel  

Got our LO's formE, birth family information & minutes from the linking meeting. Cant decide how i feel about birth family now, think i need to read it a load more time to get my head round it all!!!!


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Ohhhh not long now honey, so excited for you. 

formE can leave you feeling a bit confused but your lo is coming to an amazing family 

Ill be thinking of you on Monday let me know how it goes. 
You could be meeting you lo in less than 3 weeks arrghhhhhh xxxxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Oh I've just realised your la do it different to ours and your mp is early isn't it? where as ours is towards the end. 
You'll get to see pictures of your princess which will be amazing we're hoping to get more pics off little fella on Tuesday  xx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Yeah, earliest will be first week in may, latest first week in June hopefully 😳😳😳

Still no picture, hopefully they will give us one on monday 😊
SW said she seen her again last week & just wants her for herself !!


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Awwww sweetie you must be so excited to see her pic. Xxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

6 sleeps x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

5 sleeps


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Only 5 sleeps....


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-




----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thanks girls I just want it to be here now. 
Got plenty of cleaning to do this weekend. 

Hope your both ok? 

Hugs xxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

I'm good thanks hun 12 weeks till prep. Just wishing the days away  xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

We'll have to start your how many sleeps countdown soon  xxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Hi Gwyneth,

Its 2 years since we were at Prep groups and i remember feeling absolutely TERRIFIED!!!! Our friends had just gone through a very complex adoption where they had LO living with them for 18mth before court finally granted adoption! 

Im so glad to say that after the first 30 mins my nerves settled and i got really into it.  It helped that our friends had such a bad case as this had opened our eyes.  The only bit that really opened my eyes was the medical teams talk about babies born with addictions, i had never thought about the mothers addictions being passed on!!! Apart from that it was a great experience.

Good luck, Lynelle xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Thanks sweetie, I have spent my career in children's services mainly with vulnerable children so hopefully not too much should shock me. Sounds awful but I've got pretty hard faced to heart breaking things young people have to deal with.   I am very nervous though - just a million worries will SW's like us, will the other adopters be nice to us, will I cry, will I be under emotional because I'm used to working with those situations? AHHHH

Glad yours went well. People on here all seem to enjoy it so that helps calm me x x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Oh forgot why I logged on 4 sleeps x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

I know getting so nervous now. Got a weekend of cleaning ahead lol. 

Dh has just put the child safety devices on our blinds so hopefully she'll be happy with them. 

Relaxing tonight ready for deep clean haha


Hope your ok? 

Hugs xxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

I'm good sat with DH and the dog in front of a lovely roaring fire keeping the snow at  bay. Hope the  cleaning goes well    xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

I'm so fed up of the snow took me 2 hours to get to work today :-( 

Enjoy your evening honey xxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

OMG, 1sleep for me 2 for you!!!!!!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

2 sleeps hope the snow is easing    xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

So exciting iced, hope you sleep tonight honey. 

I know gwyneth I'm getting very nervous now. Done no cleaning this weekend because I thought ill only do it again Monday night dh started decorating the spare room instead haha. 

Xxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Ah that's nice. Don't worry too much about cleaning as long as it's not dirty - which I'm sure it isn't you'll be fine. Bless DH with the decorating very keen. x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Well less than 24 hours until lo's sw visits, 

Operation house clean has commenced lol 

Xxxx


----------



## peacelily

Hope it goes well tomorrow, Emma


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

​
1 sleep whoooooooo! Spray that dettol, mop those floors and get an early night - not that you'll be able to sleep x x x


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Good luck for tomorrow, all went great at our end today & panel are supporting the match


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Fantastic news iced did you get a picture of your princess. 

Congratulations xxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thanks peacelilly and gwyneth

Hopefully I will sleep tonight after all the cleaning lol 


Xxxxxx


----------



## Sq9

Congratulations iced and good luck for tomorrow Emma   x


----------



## crazyspaniel

Good luck tomorrow Emma xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

It's nearly here!!!!   can't wait for an update, will be thinking of you until then and sending   although you will be fab and won't need them at all!!   xxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Thanks girls, nope no photo's yet  meeting with her foster carer on Wednesday night for an informal chat so hopefully will have one then 😁


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Oh fabulous meeting FC very exciting a constant run of good things this week x x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hope she has photos for you honey. 

Cleaning is boring me already but almost done upstairs. 

Thanks everyone ill update as soon as I can tomorrow. Xxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone

Well little mans sw and family finder have just left and they will be intouch tomorrow think they want us to think about it tonight and give them a deffinate decision if we want to proceed tomorrow and also if they want to proceed I think. 
We did tell them we didn't need to think about it we've fallen for the little guy and want to move to the next step but they insisted we wait till tomorrow arrrghhhhhhh another wait grrrrrrrrrr. 

Our sw thinks it went really well but I keep thinking what if they didn't like us, this wait is going to drive me crazy lol. 

Hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

They will have loved you and I'm sure you have sailed through this formality and will be hearing from them first thing!! Well done hun, can't wait to hear what happens next. Bet you are shattered now though, all this emotionally drains you. Feet up, trashy tv and good food in your squeaky clean house is in order!!

Big


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thanks lolly I'm sure I'm stressing over nothing and its only another day to wait. 

Hope your ok sweetie xxxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

I am sure they loved you to pieces and can't wait to go forward. They will probably have to give a cooling off period as part of procedure do not worry hunny  . Although I am a stress head and would be exactly the same. xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone, 

We got a YES      so excited now. The waiting this morning drove us crazy but it was so worth it. 
Little mans social worker really liked us. 

We've been given may 21st as provisional matching  panel day so fingers crossed. 

Of to buy nursery furniture tonight  

Thanks for all the messages everyone

Hugs 
Emma xxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Wooooo hooooo!!!!!!!      Although I never had any doubt hun! So so happy for you   xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

​
Of course they loved you who couldn't. Very exciting that's about 7 / 8 weeks away by my reckoning whooooooooooo!!


----------



## Sq9

congratulations!! Amazing news. The time will fly by and your lo will be home before you know it xx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Woohooooooo so delighted for you guys   

Such an exciting time, FC just left after a 2 hr visit with loads of pictures of our wee princess


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thanks everyone been such an amazing day, been and ordered the nursery furniture now so really excited. 

Just waiting for FC visit now I've got a huge list of questions all ready for her. 

Iced amazing news you finally got to see your princess I'm so
Happy for you. 

Thanks again everyone just got in from celebrating  

Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Happy Easter everyone. 

Keep drifting off thinking I wonder what little man is doing now I can't wait till we have him home in our arms and we become a 3. 

Hope your all doing ok? 

Hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Happy easter to you also xx

We were the same so we bought an adorable big cuddly easter bunny & have put it in an easter gift bag in Princess' cot ...


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Awwwww how lovely ready for when she comes home. 

I'm counting the days to panel now I've never wished the months away so much since I started this journey. But it's only 2 months lets hope they don't drag haha. 

Ordered the carpet yesterday for little mans bedroom that's coming towards the end of the month hopefully the furniture will be here then so we can start getting his room set up  

Had his buggy out again today messing with it lol well I need to know how to use it haha xx

Big hugs honey. 
It's so lovely having someone to go through this with  

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Had a phone call earlier today lo's FC is coming with his sw on Tuesday. 

We also got a few upto date pictures of him he's changed so much he's beautiful. 

Hope everyone is ok? 

Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Ah how lovely bet you can't wait. Seven sleeps! X x


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Eeeerkkk so exciting. 

Must admit i was quite emotional meeting princess' FC last week, kept thinking "what if this woman who has had our little lass since birth doesn't like me or thinks im not good enough"!!!

Did you do any more shopping this weekend?


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Sorry 6 sleeps x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thanks gwyneth I can't wait it's another step closer. 

Iced sliced I feel exactly the same as you lo's FC has had him since birth too I really hope she likes us. 

At weekend we bought lots of blue hehe we got his curtains and bedding can't wait to set everything up, how about you? Xxxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Pretty much the same, pink curtains, minnie mouse bedding, amazing personalised minnie mouse wall stickers (you need to check these out on Ebay) and more importantly DH, dad & brother-in-law started to flatten out our back garden for slides, swings etc

FC is giving me all her clothes, toys, high chair etc as she is giving up now so i amtrying to refrain from buying to many clothes as SW said we will fill both double wardrobes just with her clothes


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Awwwww that's so lovely. 

It's so exciting isn't it. 

I'm so nervous about Tuesday but I know it go fine it's just me I'm a worry head lol

Hugs xxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

5 sleeps x x x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Sorry been really busy 1 sleep x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

I know, house is clean again hahahaha xxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Ah good mine is a mess. Telling myself I'll do it tomorrow. Glad you're all ready Lo's SW will love you x x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thanks honey, it's foster carer tomorrow with sw so got a list of questions  

Hope your ok honey xxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Hope it all goes super duper well tomorrow   you must be an excited bag of nerves sat in a squeaky clean house   are you feeling better hun? We will all be thinking of you tomorrow, another step closer, so excited for you!!!


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thanks sweetie I'm very nervous keep thinking of things to add to my list she'll be here hours with the size of my list lol. 

I'm better than I was still full of a cold be getting there. How you doing honey? 

Ill let you know how it goes xxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Today is the day


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

​Whoop Whoop !! You can ask all your questions today so excited for you. Can't wait for an update x x


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Good luck today, im sure it will all be fine but i understand your fear!!! Think i only calmed down when FC came in the diir and gave me a big hug


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone 

Meeting went really well, FC is lovely and she really liked us. 

She's sending him with everything she has so we're stopping buying now as he has everything hehe she offered his cot but my parents have bought us one already we will take his mattress as its familier to him. 

Saw lots more pictures and swapped mobile numbers today with FC so it's feels another step closer. 

We are booked on 21st may panel so all paperwork has to be in by 30th April. 

So excited we're counting the weeks now 42 sleeps to panel haha. 

Hang in there everyone it does happy I promise. 

Hugs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Hehe so glad it went well.... Its such a releife meeting Fc xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

It really is she was so lovely and she's done such a good job with him. 

Feel so much better now. 

Hope your going ok and shopping shopping shopping haha xxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

We were supposed to meet with our sw last night but i have viral Laryngitis so she put it off 😓 

I actually need to stop shopping, i have almost one rail of her wardrobe full and like lil man, everything is coming with her!!!!!


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

I'm the same he has more clothes than me hehe lucky I went for 12-18 months so they'll keep for him. 

We've said we'll stop buying now.... Yeah right lol 

Hope you feel better soon honey xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

So glad FC is lovely it'll make everything a lot smoother and less stressful. Well done you nearly there now x x


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Thanks hunni,

Yeah she is still 9-12 & 12-18 so i have done all 12-18 lol

Everytime i see something i like, i panic thinking what if FC doesnt have this, there will be none in shop by time we get her lol

We got the tommy talking photo albumn the other day but need to wait till i have a voice again to ve able to record it lol


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thanks gwyneth she's already text me a picture she's so lovely. 

Iced I'm the same haha going to have to hold myself back haha
We're off to buy the photo album and get it started they'd like it for after panel so we'll hand it to them when we're there. 

So exciting 6 weeks today is panel argghhhhhh 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Oh my god this is all so exciting to read, you must be about to burst!!!! It all sounds to be going really well and everyone is nice and really approving this match   have you got the bedroom ready? XxX


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi honey, 

It feels so unreal I can't take it all in. Told work today the date I plan to finish omg!!!!!

Room is almost done just need the carpet which is being fitted a week Saturday and the furniture which hopefully will come on the same day. 

We're going to get some stickers for the nursery wall then it's all done  

Hope your ok honey. 

Hugs xxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

I really am so made up for you!  I bet your work colleagues are thrilled, I remember you told them about your plans early doors didn't you so they have been with you all the way.  I just can't imagine how it feels!!  I guess it must be perminant butterflies, inability to concentrate and like being a kid on Christmas eve to the extreme!!!    

We need a matching panel countdown!  How many sleeps?!!


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Yep that's exactly how it feels hehe

Yeah I told work from day 1 and they have been amazing they have been a great support and really helped us get through. I promised to keep them in the loop at all times so they where kept upto date at every stage it was so strange sorting out my finish date 6 weeks Friday I really can't believe it. 

I'm already counting 41 sleeps lol 

You'll be at this stage before you know it honey, it truly is amazing 
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

41 sleeps, I love it!!!!  

I hope so hun, I can't wait to feel that excitement and sheer joy in the knowledge that you will be a mummy!  I wish I could start a panel countdown but alas we still haven't been told for certain the date


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Once you get your date tell me ill start your countdown haha

It's an amazing feeling I honestly can't describe it everytime we talk now it usually involes what we're going to do when lo is home. 

We're over the moon and just hope nothing goes wrong. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Nope, nope, no way, won't let it!!!    It will go perfectly i'm sure of it.  You need to start getting your talking album together i'd have thought, ummmmm.... EXCITING!!!!


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Yeah sw has told us to get that ready for panel so were buying one this week and getting it started. 

Very exciting. 

Thanks honey

Hugs xxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Are you getting a bear to add to the pictures? xxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Not sure he's not really into teddys so think we'll just do it as us and maybe buy a toy as present to give after mp. 

Xxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Yeah that makes sense, no point doing it for the sake of it.  This way you can buy him a gift you know he'll love as by the sounds of it FCs will give you the lowdown day by day!!  How lovely xxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

I really can't believe it's finally happening I'm
Sat here now thinking wow!! 

Xxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Ah enjoy every second x x


----------



## Frangipanii

Yes enjoy. We were talking yesterday and decided that you have to at somepoint have the realisation that it is going a head. Like people celebrsting a pregnancy after a certain safe time. Its the same!!!! Congratulations...its wonderful! 
!!!!!xxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Did you get any sleep last night? Seem's the excitement was building with every post on here last night lol

Our talking album was £18 from amazon. It only holds 8 photos but each page has 8seconds recording time.
I was going to make photo album from scratch going to hobby craft & making it all different textures etc but i was told not to as for the babies  they want you just to keep it simple & have someone from each photo speak!!! I still think this is quite boaring so i am making a hardback photobook online & making it a story that is being told by her bear we got at bear factory   

Spoke to FC last night, she is just so lovely i am in tears when i came off the phone


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thanks everyone, 

I did manage to sleep luckily, trying to get my sleep in now before lo comes home hehe. 

Just arranged delivery of his furniture it's coming next Saturday the same day his carpet is being fitted its very scary can't believe it. 

FC texted last night to tell us a few other things we can have we don't need anything now we've got everything I think we'll need a big car to bring everything home. 
She told us what they'd done today too which was lovely. 

Oh well of to work I go 6 weeks left and counting haha

Hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Eeek, I will possibly be 3 weeks on friday!!!!! Its just all so surreal, don't you think?

Our fc is the same, i have quite a bug car and she is still saying that we will need a van, just as well daddy has a works van  

Have a good day, im still in my sick bed


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hope your feeling better soon honey. Xxxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi Everyone

Had paperwork through today for mp we've filled in all the bits we need to and sent it back to our sw who is going to read it and print it off and come on friday for us to sign then send back to lo's sw for submission for panel.

got provisional date today for intros to start and thats 3rd june.

very very excited now carpet is being fitted in his room on saturday and his furniture is arriving then too

hope everyone is ok?

hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Fantastic news  

We didn't have to do anything for matching panel, SW did it all, we didnt even need to sign anything- funny how different it all works.

So glad you have a potential date for intro's, we ate still hanging in limbo waiting on BP's to sign memorandum before we can get a date for childrens hearing then they can look at intro's!!!


----------



## Primmer

Emma - that is great news! Not long to go now!


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Primmer - good luck with your open evening tonight.  It's 27 months since we were at that stage!!!!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

So so happy for you Emma          

Massive congratulations hunny, you will be meeting your boy before you know it


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thankyou everyone it still feels so unreal we can't believe it. 
Xxxx


----------



## Wyxie

Brilliant news, such a wonderful feeling to be so close now.


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

It is  

Congratulations to you too honey. 

Hugs xxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Well today has been a very busy day for us........ 

Omg we now have a nursery and I can't stay out of the room. Cried so many times when I'm stood in there I can't believe it's happening argghhhhhh. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Ah how lovely babe must feel amazing x x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

It feels so unreal I can't believe it's finally happening. 

Think ill sleep in there tonight lol xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Oh sweetie, that is AMAZING!!! And soon you will have a baby to complete the picture.  Never mind cloud 9, reckon cloud 27 is more appropriate


----------



## Sq9

Fabulous.  Enjoy every second


----------



## Wyxie

Emma1605 said:


> Well today has been a very busy day for us........
> 
> Omg we now have a nursery and I can't stay out of the room. Cried so many times when I'm stood in there I can't believe it's happening argghhhhhh.
> 
> Xxxxxx


It's completely overwhelming isn't it, and so little time to adjust to having your baby coming, from waiting for them for so very long.

I spent so much time in Wyxling's room after the match was approved. We didn't put anything in until after panel, and then just did everything so quickly it went from an empty room I'd decorated and largely stayed out of, I just found it hard to go in there, to a nursery, in about a week. The thing that got me was shoes. I got her some tiny little girly baby shoes and couldn't put them down, and they made me cry every single time. It's odd how little things suddenly make it real. As it happens she only wore them once - her feet were quite a bit bigger than the f/c told us - although she absolutely loved them. I have them put away for when she's older. Possibly just as well she didn't wear them. Now I know my daughter a little better I realise she's more like me and really, a pair of boots that can take a bit of a pounding are a much better investment!

Enjoy your nesting time, and try to get as much rest as you can. Nothing can prepare you for how completely exhausting the introductions are. It's an emotional rollercoaster of highs and lows, and it seems to destroy everyone.


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thankyou lolly it's so unbelievable, we almost finished it today I love it   think ill be on more like cloud 100 lol. How you doing sweetie? Xxxxx

Thankyou sq9 xxx

It's so overwhelming wyxie I fill up everytime I go in there. 
How you waited till after panel I don't know hehe we where given the go ahead off sw so off we went lol. Our panel is 30 sleeps away (not that I'm counting lol) but sw doesn't see any problems. So we're all ready to go and I can relax and rest now ready for when lo comes home. Hope your doing ok? 

Hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Oh Emma, i'm having an aneurysm... how on earth are you coping?!!!     We have a week to get PAR in in order to make May panel so won't know until back end of this week if we will be attending in May or June.  Either way both feel so close now and I can't settle today knowing we are on a weeks countdown  

Guess what.... 29 sleeps!!!!!


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

I'm surprising myself how I am coping lol I have the odd wobble and I'm always crying when I go on the nursery haha. 

You'll make may panel I know it honey  

Our paperwork has been collected tonight by our sw she'll send it to lo sw tomorrow ready for there deadline which is 30th April. 

Only 24 sleeps till your panel  xxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone. 

We'll the nursery is completely finished just need little man to fill it now  

4 weeks on Friday just gone till I finish work for a whole year how crazy is that I can't believe I'm only 4 weeks away (well as long as panel say yes that is) 

3 weeks Tuesday till panel getting very nervous now all the paper has been return to lo's la so I'm hoping they let us know Tuesday that it made the deadline for panel I could'nt bare it to be delayed by a month so fingers crossed, they had it back off us last Tuesday so hopefully they've had plenty of time. 

Hope everyone is going ok? 

I really need to stop buying him clothes now he has so many good job I'm buying bigger than he is so he won't be wearing them till late summer haha. 

Hugs xxxxx


----------



## Frangipanii

so exciting!!! I am totally thrilled for you!!! Congratulations on the completion of your nursery!!! 
not many sleeps to go!! xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

All good to go hun, super excited for you   Standing in your baby's nursery must be a dream come true   Actually the dream come true will be when he is asleep in his cot or snuggling in mummy's arms


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Only 23 sleeps to panel frangipani and 36 sleeps until we meet our little man arghhhhhhh. Xxx

Lolly it feels so unreal went food shopping on Friday and bought some of his food and his sma milk I can't describe the feeling when your buying stuff like that its just amazing  xxxx

Hope your both good

Hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Omg omg omg omg, we got the draft intro report tonight. It's really happening lol

Xxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Yeah believe he'll be home so soon x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

6 weeks today or tomorrow depending on how we'll intros go eeeaaaakkkkk meet him 5 weeks today, just want panel to be here now. Xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

OMG literally so exciting. Most exciting ever  . I cannot wait for your intros posts x x x x x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Wooooohoooooooooo               This is the best news Emma!!! You better believe it mummy, its happening


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Ummm hello, why are my bananas not dancing?!!!


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

They are on my screen ;-)

As soon as in saw the email my heart raced I was not expecting it today thought it would come after panel. Keep reading it and reading it lol

Deadline date for paperwork submission for panel is tomorrow so im assuming as intro plan was sent today the paperwork has been submitted and we are defo on for 21st may panel just need the time now then ill relax a bit...... Yeah right lol

Xxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

They are now so don't worry x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

This will be you ladies before you know it. Xxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva




----------



## crazyspaniel

How exciting Emma     xxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thankyou everyone sat here thinking omg haha xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

How's things going with you crazy spaniel? Xxxx


----------



## crazyspaniel

All good thanks Emma x
Can't wait til I can start the countdown!! 6 wks til matching panel, seems like forever.....,! X


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

It will fly honey honestly. We're 3 weeks today I can't believe it soooooo excited. 

Xxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

It's really happening now, just got our time for mp arghhhhhh I'm so excited 19 sleeps 

Hugs xxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva




----------



## Billybeans

Yey, Great news Emma


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Awww hun that is fantastic news to read!  It really is happening, I am so pleased for you (and echo Gwyneth's post, hahaha!!!)


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thank you ladies I can't believe it 18 sleeps till panel lol

Got a few things planned before then so time should fly. 
We're both working this weekend :-( Monday too  but its my last Saturday to work for a whole year wahoo. 
Then next weekend we're going away for a nice weekend just me and dh to a lovely hotel in a lovely place for a bit of us time before we become a 3 

Still can't believe it's happening I have to pinch myself. 

Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

OMG< I have just realised that I haven't been getting email updates and have missed about the last 4 pages on here......

So pleased that you have all your date's in place.  We have been told the latest date for intros is 27th May with Hearing and LO moving home 3rd June, however it could come forward if the BP's decide to return the memorandum!!!

The nursery thing is crazy though isn't it.  It's like after 7 years I finally have a nursery and find myself in their every morning and at bedtime I have a wee sit on the floor in the dark with her night light on lol


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Awww that's so lovely iced sliced. I've missed you where have you been haha

I'm always in the nursery it's my most fave room in our house haha. 

Not long now. Xxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

I have actually been a total mess lately.

Had a really bad virus a few weeks ago & have been taking really bad panic attacks since!!!  It's like finally after 7 years my dreams are finally coming true and I am now terrified - keep having nightmares the BP's get her back - even though we have the letter from SW confirming the match on the fridge door!!!

I am finishing work week on friday. Taking 1 week leave first to finish a few things at home & go for some pampering then start Adoption leave from 27th!!!!!

Hope you are funding this but easier xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hiya

I'm doing ok have my wobbles every now and then thinking omg. 

I'm still stressing over panel that's 2 weeks today. 
I finish work 2 weeks Friday taking a weeks leave then adoption leave starts 2nd day of intros. 

It's happening for us both wahoo. 

Hope you start to relax soon honey. 

Big hugs xxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Have a lovely weekend hun, you truly deserve it and I believe you really will have the best time knowing you are so close now xxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thank you lolly. Loving it so far and still got 2 days left  

Not long for you I'm so excited for you xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Did you have an amazing time hun?   xxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Is MP week today The time is just flying in now, im on my 4th last day of work  

This week is much easier & i am beginning to chill now. Also been arranging a 'welcome home party' for the last weekend in July. Mainly for the kids as we are hiring a bouncy castle etc but thought that will give her a couple of months to settle & she will have met everyone by then so she should hopefully have a ball running wild with all her new friends


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hiya 

Lolly had an amazing time thanks back to work today  so excited for you honey not long now. 

Iced sliced, yep this time next Tuesday we'll be in panel arghhhhhh I really hope they say yes so scared there going to say no :-( 
When do your intro's start? 


Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Should be Monday 27th, tomorrow is last day for bp's to reply so should be confirmed by Friday!!!!!


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Wahoo fantastics news. Ours will be the week after  xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone, 

Spoke to lo doctor yesterday and all went well we have nothing to worry about. 
Started photo album last night so that's well underway. 

Getting very nervous now only 6 more sleeps arghhhhhh

Hugs xxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

I cannot believe you are so close now. Super exciting hun! Sure that's the understatement of the year


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

I'm so nervous, but can't wait  xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Well only 4 more sleeps and I'm terrified I'm so scared there going to say no, had a complete melt down last night ( and on my birthday too :-( ) 

Foster carer sent me a beautiful picture of little man yesterday so that really cheered me up. 

Photo album is almost done just a few finishing touches this weekend

Hope everyone is ok

Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Oh hunny, belated happy birthday   I am sure you have nothing to be scared of, everyone wants you, you, YOU to be this little boys mummy   I'm sorry you were sad. It will be the anxiety, the nearing the end of a long journey, the fatigue, the masses of emotion, the unknown, but do you know what? Soon all that will melt away because next week you are going to get the best news of your life and then you will feel just complete. Hang in there my lovely, you are doing great


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

You and your little boy are a perfect match so try not to worry lovely. Yesterday was obviously the day for being emotional     . x x x x


----------



## Wyxie

Not long until panel now, then you can have, hopefully, a week or two to relax before it all starts.  I hope you manage to stay busy and distracted through the weekend.  Big hugs, Wyxie xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thank you lolly, gwyneth and wyxie your all so lovely. 

I'm feeling more positive tonight and I'm trying to keep
Focused as don't want a complete melt down at panel. 

It's my bmi that stresses me out but I've got it down to 37 it was 41 when we started out so I'm pleased with that just hope panel are. 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend. 
Xxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Ps dh bought me the pink lining green dragon fly changing bag from him and little man yesterday I never thought I'd get so excited over a changing bag haha xxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Belated happy birthday xxx

Meltdowns are good every now and then - my friends have likened it to pregnancy hormones so have renamed it prevadoption hormones for me!!!!

I know that fear of panel all to well, i didnt eat or sleep & cried constantly the entire weekend before panel on the monday. Suppose it is s bit better up here that we do panel at the start before doing the nursery etc

Thats me finished work today, got spoiled rotted & car is full of flowers balloins & pressies!!!!


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thank you honey. So exciting your last day not long now till you meet your princess  

My last day next Friday, going out straight from work for my leaving do so looking forward to that, I'm having 2 leaving do's next week so busy week ahead. 

I'm trying to keep busy this weekend but I'm sure my preadoption hormones will come into play at some point haha I've never cried so much in my life. 

Just want to meet little man now not too much longer 2 weeks in Monday if all
Goes to plan on Tuesday. 

When do you meet lo? Xxxxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Well wednesday there was last day for BP's to return the menorandum, so our SW was habd delivering the next part to the reporter on wednesday avo who then must set a date for the hearing within 21 days which is 5th june at the latest, and we start intros 10 days before so the latest it will be is monday 27th 😍😍


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Yay not long now  

Our intros start 3rd June so we're around the same time. 

So excited. You all ready now? Xxxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Getting a few things done in the house this week & hopefully fit in some pampering for me at the end of the week!!!! Sitting in the nursery just now with all the gifts, flowers & balloons from last night laid out infront of the cot taking photos lol


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Awwww that's so lovely. 

I can't stay out of the nursery it's my fave room haha. 

Enjoy your a weekend sweetie won't be long now xxxxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Omg 1 more sleep and I've woken up with a massive spot on my chin this morning haha xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

How exciting.  Always the way I always get a break out before a big occasion x


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

STRESS!!!! Its a blooming nightmare, ive been looking like a teenager for weeks lol

Did you have a good weekend? 

Not sure if i told you before but we came up with a wee story for our friends younger kids who wouldn't understand how Auntie Nell is getting a new baby but doesn't have a big bump and wont be a tiny baby when she gets here!! So we have told them all that the stork is bringing LO and because a baby is heavy he has to fly very slowly so by the time baby gets here she will be 18mths & able to walk & talk lol So in came my cousins wee one yesterday who is 4, asked whete LO was, when will she get here, camt mr stork fly faster then kissedy tummy. Insaid what is that for and she replied 'mummy said your tummy wasn't very well & that why LO can't hrow in there & mr stork had to bring her!!!! Kids are so damn wise these days !!!


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Awwwww that's so sweet my best friend has told her girls the same thing  

Love your profile picture  

I'm so stressed and feel really sick today  

Just want it to be tomorrow now. 

Hugs xxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Hehe, thats all the goodies i came home from work with on Friday!!! 

It really is hellish, it's like we are soooo close to meeting our babies, yet it still seems soooooo far away 

Hope today goes fast for you xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Emma, you are nearly there girl!!!! All the love, positive vibes and hugs in the world. I refuse to say luck because you don't need it, they want YOU and you will be great! Will be thinking of you all day, we are all with you


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

So excited for you sweetie they will love you and know that your little boy is blessed to be matched with you x x x


----------



## Wyxie

Good luck, will be thinking about you tomorrow.  xx


----------



## Sq9

Hoping your dreams come true tomorrow xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thank you so much everyone. 

Lo's tigger bag is packed with his photo album, a4 pics and his blanket we've been sleeping with for 2 weeks hehe. We'll hand it over to sw tomorrow. 

Just done my nails now I'm relaxing going to bed shortly hope I sleep.

Thanks again everyone 
Watch this space tomorrow  

Xxxxxx


----------



## crazyspaniel

Good luck lovely, will be thinking of you x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Today is the day, the start of the rest of your lives


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thank you everyone. 

Well today is the day, I'm nervous, excited you name it i feel it lol

Lo's backpack we bought him is packed with talking photo album, a4 pictures, smaller pictures and the Taggie blanket we've been sleeping with for weeks now. 
Just need to get myself ready now. 

I'll post as soon as I can. 

Big hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## flickJ

Good luck Emma


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Yes yes yes unanimous YES

Omg xxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Woohoooooo so happy for you hunni xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Oh Emma, so over the moon for you   Guess what... YOU are a mummy  

A million congratulations hunny!!!


----------



## crazyspaniel

Yippieeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh so excited congratulations Mummy when do you meet your little boy x x x


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie

Hey Mummy!!   Congratulations on your new son!  xxx


----------



## Sq9

Congratulations     ^^ 
Fabulous news xx


----------



## Wyxie

Wonderful news.  

When are you due to start introductions?


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thank you so much everyone. 

Just got in after going out for a meal to celebrate. 

Intros start on 3rd June so excited only 13 sleeps  xxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

12 sleeps now x x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thank you gwyneth I'm so excited can't wait. 

Going on my 1st leaving do with work tonight go another on Friday omg I finish work on Friday. 

Hope your ok honey xxxxxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

How was your first leaving do hun?  Emotional?!  Lucky thing getting two, double the presents, woohoo!!


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

It was lovely thank you only 8 of us so nice and cosy. 

Tomorrow however there is 42 of us can't wait  

Our little man (almost wrote his name then lol) is getting very spoilt. 

11 more sleeps till we meet him omg!!!! 

Can't believe tomorrow is my last day in work arghhhhhhhh

Xxxxxx


----------



## Wyxie

Great, have a fantastic time out tomorrow.  Enjoy your celebrations and then sleep, sleep, sleep!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Enjoy tonight, sounds brilliant!  Party time    Then Mummy time, you must be fit to burst!!! xxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Happy last day at work and have a great night out  

10 more sleeps till you meet your wee prince


----------



## Frangipanii

So excited for u lovely lady!!! Not long to go now.x x x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

I've just arrived home after an amazing day and night I really do work with wonderful people our little man has been truly spoilt. 

We feel so overwhelmed tonight at the amount of gifts we've been given for little man. 

Omg 10 sleeps till we meet him

Today has also been a big day in his life, today he received pictures of mummy and daddy omg he's seen what we look like now I cried when his FC text me. 

That's it now no more work for a year I'm about to start a new full time job that we've waited so long for. 
Omg I'm a mummy. 

Hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

10 sleeps so exciting.  Good bye work hello baby boy x x xx


----------



## crazyspaniel

How lovely Emma xxx


----------



## MummyElf

So lovely! Can't wait for the 'first meeting' post next week   x


----------



## Sq9

Amazing  . You must be soooo excited at what is about to happen.  Enjoy your last few days of lie ins and just being a twosome


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

OMG a week from now that ever important meeting will have taken place!!!!!!!

Hope you have a lovely werk off xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thanks everyone. Xxxxxx

I know iced sliced can't believe it  
Have you got a date for 1st meeting now I'm so excited for you. 

Hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Omg just remember its only 3 more sleeps till you meet your princess. 

Sooooooooo excited for you xxxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Yip, have the planning meeting at 10:30 on Thursday then straight to FC's house for a couple of hours    

Hearing is set for thursday 6th June @ 10:30 for her address to be permanently changed to our house


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Omg that's so close honey soooooooo excited for you. 

Out planning meeting is 11 then meet him for a few hours just after lunch on Monday, my plan this week is to have all his clothes ready and hung, empty his cot of all the gifts we've been given for him and wash blankets, sheets etc oh and pic the new family car up haha. 

Next Monday can't come quick enough haha. 

Ill be thinking of you can't wait for your update. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Thank you sooooooo much hunni, we have done lots of work in the garden this weekend, i packed the change bag, washed bottles, cups cutlery etc this avo tomorrow i have to pop into work with my Adoption Leave Form & Wednesday I am booked in for a lovely Hot Stone Massage to destress for Thursday


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

So happy for you honey can't believe we'll be on intros at almost the same time it's so exciting. 
Can't wait to pack my changing bag hubby bought me a pink lining yummy mummy one for my birthday can't wait to use it haha. 

Enjoy your massage it sounds bliss. 

Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## Wyxie

Lovely to read both of your posts at the moment, it's a wonderful time.

Emma, your post made me laugh.  It's lovely that he got it for you, but the first time he takes your little boy out on his own he's going to curse that decision.


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Thanks Wyxie, its been such a long time coming that's still kind of surreal. 

Even though her FC sends me picture messages every other day and I gave 'spoken' with LO on the phone (her new fav thing is to answer the phone and say hello then babble a load of stuff nobody can understand), I go into the nursery several times a day and just sit there on the floor, I dare say Thursday will sort all that out lol


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

The sw said that too wyxie luckily we got one with the buggy that can be daddy's bag lol. 

Xxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Ooooooooo im loving that idea of seperate mummy & daddy change bags.......


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Join the boots baby club you'll get a voucher for a free boots one through the post, daddy can have that one haha. I'm waiting for our voucher to come through so then we'll have 3 lol think I'm getting obsessed lol. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Wyxie

Well, I just got a very nice new one as first time round despite getting lots of lovely things for Wyxling, I bought myself a dirt cheap one. It's fallen apart, pretty much, and given I go out whatever the weather on reflection not getting a water proof one was a bit of a mistake, so I got a slightly sturdier looking one this time round. It's also got a cool bag slot for a drinks cup in the side, _and_ a zip in the top of the lift over flap so I can grab my purse or wipes out without opening the whole thing up. I will admit to being pretty chuffed with it. It's a bit girly, it's denim like (although not quite, it's water proof), but not so much so that hubby will object.

Anyway, my Dad always says a real man is the one who can hold his wife's handbag for her with confidence.


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Already got it lol, i went mutual & went for a Wallaboo changing bag & footmuff in Grey to match my jogger


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Just googled it I love it hehe

We've gone lime green as that's the colour of our mamas and papas buggy I've gone lime green mad lol 

Xxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

I love lime green!!! 

We cheated when buying the pram, i wanted a mountain buggy jogger so i could walk the dog with ease, anyway went to Florida in October & there was a massive sale in one of the super markets & got an identical pram without the 'mountain buggy' badge for $100 and since we weren't approved let alone matched we played it safe & went for grey lol

Loving the chat tonight - im getting excited xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Don't blame you honey get the bargains while you can. Our buggy was a bargain too bought it the weekend after being approved as adopters so had it a while lol

I know it's so exciting this time next week we'll both have met our babies and we will be mummies argggggggggggg 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Eeeeekkkkkkk im just ironing our outfits for Thursday we have decided to wear what we haveon in the picture LO has of us since she has been saying hello & bye to it fir the last 2 months


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Awwww bless,
We're going to wear the same outfits too its a good idea. 

Our little one loves his book and can open the pages really easily 

Xxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Wyxie I agree with your Dad 100%. Real men can hold hand bags and aren't embarrassed to buy tampons  .  Emma I am so excited for you it's going to be amazing x x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thank you everyone, today has been spent washing cot Sheets, bowls, cups, spoons storage pots you name it if its stood still its been washed lol. 

Been to the supermarket and bought the last few bits I'd forgotten, nappy cream, antibacterial handgel and more food for him lol. 

Tomorrow is defrost the freezer and batch cook so another busy day ahead lol

Our support worker is coming to meet us tonight so a little nervous but I know she'll be lovely. 

Chat soon
Hugs xxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

You must be about to burst how wonderful x x x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

It feels amazing still can't believe it, it's not sinking in. 

In 6 sleeps we meet our baby boy and we cannot wait arghhhhhh xxxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

only 5 sleeps now!!!


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Oh well, last sleep till the waiting game is finally over!!! 

Im off to bed just now so tomorrow gets here quicker 😝😝😝

Will update you tomorrow night on how it all goes xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Have an amazing day Iced Sliced


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Thanks Lolly, hope you get your match soon

luv Lynelle xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thinking if you tomorrow lynelle I'm so excited for you. 

Hope you sleep tonight. 

Lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Thanks hunni, to be honest i feel ill tonight but im sure its just the excitement!!! 5 more sleeps and its your turn


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

I know I'm so excited been surrounded by toys tonight putting them together lol

Thinking of you lots tomorrow can't wait for your update  xxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Oh my god Emma it must be like Christmas!!!!


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

It is hehe think they should do a night school course on how to remove toys from boxes lol it took us forever. 

His walker is all set up now it looks so cool it's looks like a little go kart lol can't wait to see him in it. 

Didn't stop today, I defrosted the freezer then did a huge batch of stew and froze it all so we have some meals ready for when he's home. 

I'm planning on relaxing on Friday morning then we pick our new "family car" up Friday pm 

5 sleeps 
Omg can't wait. 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

So amazing loving the racing car. Iced Sliced have an amazing day x x x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

I want to come and play!!!!    I can imagine you now, surrounded by boxes, packaging, those REALLY annoying plastic ties and batteries   

4 sleeps and counting


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Lolly your welcome anytime  

Well today nerves are kicking in my tummy is flipping, my heart pounding omg it's getting close now. 

Cannot wait to meet him just hope he likes us  

Hope everyone is ok? 

I'm having a long lie in tomorrow I'm testing myself lol. 

Iced sliced been thinking about you lots today honey. 

Hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Hi,

Sorry i'm so late in updating you all but it has been one very spectacular and overwelming day!!!! 

Wee princess is a cracker and had absolutely no hesitations with us whatsoever, party due to the big unicorn helium balloon we took her today and the past 2 months FC has put in 

I was so proud & didnt shed any tears - not even when LO climbed up on my knee to look at pics in my phone😍

Heading off to bed in prep of tomorrow, we go to FC house again fir a while then take her out for a few hours.  I have an absolutely bursting headache but i dont realy care tonight because i am on    

Hope you had a lovely day xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Awwwww honey that's amazing I'm so happy for you. 

Get some rest and enjoy every second of tomorrow. 

Sooooooo excited for you. 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Ah iced I am so glad.  Em bet you're counting the seconds now x x


----------



## Wyxie

That's great to hear Iced, so lovely.  We took a helium balloon when we met Wyxling too, it was suggested to us by someone else who'd adopted a toddler and it's definitely a winner.  Think we'll do it again with Bladelet even though he's a lot younger.

Emma, not long now, hope you manage to get some sleep this weekend.

Wyxling is sleeping in at the moment, I'm hoping this lasts through the weekend; we could both use a bit of a breather and catch up on sleep before intros hopefully start.


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone, 

Well only 2 more sleeps omg!!!!! 

The last few days I've been feeling very nervous, excited, you make it I've been feeling it. 
Today tho I'm starting to feel better and can't wait for Monday now. We finally meet our little guy in the afternoon and we can't wait. 
Today we're going to go have a meal and go to the cinema, we also need to get a few last min things from mothercare too. 

Hope everyone is ok? 
Hope intros are going Amazing iced sliced. 

Thank you so much to everyone for your support and I can't wait to tell you all how the 1st meeting with our little boys goes. 

Hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Im so excited for you hunni, its the most amazing indescribable feeling ever.

I still can't believe we were pushing OUR daughter round Loch Lomond feeding the ducks & as I type this she is here playing in her ball pit in her new bedroom    

Have a lively night xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Sounds amazimg honey. So happy for you xxxxxxx

Ps loving the new profile picture  xxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

I really no good at typing on this iphone, just realised thst my 'o' ys ofter 'i' si you got fir instead of for & lively instead of lovely night out lol

Couldnt resist that pic yesterday, she fell asleep holding my hand in the car 😃


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

My iPhone does that too lol. 

Have an amazing day today. 
I've just finished cleaning the house we're totally ready now bring on Monday. 

Enjoy your day 
Lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Oh my goodness Emma, you are soooo nearly there!!! I am thrilled for you hun and so excited to read your updates on Monday (although i'm sure you will be exhausted!) ONLY 2 SLEEPS  

Iced, what a lovely picture and what amazing updates.  What dreams are made of!  So happy Emma will soon be joining you.  Enjoy every second mummy


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thank you lolly, just arrived home after having a lovely "date" with hubby  we went for a meal then to the cinema we've had such a lovely evening. 

2 more sleeps I don't know how I will sleep tomorrow night, 

House is almost ready corner bumpers on everything cupboard locks on stair gates being done tomorrow. 
High chair is now in the kitchen ready, walker is in the living room omg!!!!!!!! 

Cannot believe it is finally happening somebody pinch me lol. 

Oh and changing bag is packed! I just had too lol 

Hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

So amazing be your walking round the front room pushing your pushchair with your changing bag over your shoulder (I know I would  )


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

brilliant image (can I join in too?!!  )


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie

Me too!  We're decorating Bluebird's room today, just want to get past the boring sanding down and get paint on the walls!  Off to buy curtains though


----------



## Wyxie

Will be thinking of you tomorrow.  I can't wait to hear how things go.  Wyxie xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thank you everyone. 

Bedtime for me now, hope I sleep  

Ill update tomorrow. 

Hugs xxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Today is the day.  I will be thinking about you while I'm at work x x x


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

You've wished, you've waited and the time is finally here. Time to meet your son so tender and dear. 

Cherish every moment, as today starts a new journey for you's to be a family at last! 

Thinking of yous xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thank you so much honey. 

Had about 4 hours sleep haha
Ill update later. 

Omg!!!!!! 

Xxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

No more sleeps, it's here, it's here!!! I woke up at 4an and started thinking of you and wondering whether you were awake   have the most amazing day hunny, you will be a natural. Cannot wait to hear how it's all gone, thinking of you loads   xxxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Yep I was awake at 4 it's been a long night lol

Thank you so much honey.

Xxxxx


----------



## crazyspaniel

Xxxx  have a great day!


----------



## Guest

Ooooooh Emma I am so excited for you


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie

Enjoy every moment!  Wishing you a wonderful day xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Meeting done, now on route to meet our little man omg I'm so excited. 

Ill update later  

Xxxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Oh my god hun you will be half way through now and loving every second!! I thought of you at half 2 and got butterflies! So excited


----------



## happypenguin

I'm so excited to hear how today has gone. How lucky that your day is filled with sunshine (in more ways than one)


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone. 

Well only one word can describe today....  AMAZING 
Ds had just woken up when we got there but after about 10 mins he came round and was playing peekaboo with Dh. 
we took a toy with us and he loved it its an alphabet dinosaur. 
We gave him his tea and played a little more before coming home 2 hours went so quick 

Can't wait for tomorrow we see him all day  

Words can't describe how we feel right now all we know is we love him sooooooooooo much. 

Ill try and post tomorrow. 

Hugs everyone xxxxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

sounds amazing!!! Wow, so very happy for you! Roll on tomorrow for more mummy cuddles and games with daddy   just magical hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sq9

Sounds amazing Emma - enjoy every second


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thank you 

He is one amazing little boy. Xxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva




----------



## crazyspaniel

I echo what Gwyneth said!!!! Xx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Dh & i are delighted that your day went so well.  Your right the only way to describe the feeling is AMAZING!!!!!!

I've just put Wee princess into her new cot after sitting here with her sleeping in my arms for nearly an hour, didnt want the moment to end     

Cant wait for you and DH to have that moment later in the week    

Loads of love to all 3 of you 😘😘😘


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thank you everyone. Xxxxx

Iced its amazing isn't it we soooooo can't wait for tomorrow. 
Is your princess home forever now? 

We haven't got any overnight stays (don't think our la do it that way) 
He's come home forever next Tuesday or maybe Monday depending on review on Friday 

He's such a cheeky chap and loves the sound of his voice. He's a big boy too going to be tall I think. 

Hope everything is going amazing for you, it sounds like its going perfectly. 

I'm now relaxing thinking is it bed time yet so we can get up and go back to see him haha. 

Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

The hearing to permanently change her address from FC to our is on Thursday but up here they are allowed a maximum of 5 sleepovers before that so she is 'unofficially' with us for good, she is still sound asleep nit a single peep out if her so just did an ironing and think i will head to bed incase she us unsettled during the night.

Look forward to tomorrows update xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Wow honey sounds amazing. 

Enjoy it mummy and daddy. 

Chat tomorrow.

Lots of love to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Wow   He will be home so so soon  ^clapping I can't even imagine your happiness right now.  Sweet dreams lovely, know what (who!) you'll be dreaming of   Have a fantastic day tomorrow   course you will, you get to spend it with your son!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Lolly the feeling is just incredible. I certainly will be dreaming of him tonight. 

Soooooooo excited for tomorrow.

Hopefully not long before you find your lo honey  

Big hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Happy Day 2 of being an awesome Mummy x x x x x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thank you so much gwyneth. I'm too excited to sleep lol getting up now and getting ready  xxxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Have the most amazing day!!  I know your little lad will with his mummy and daddy (my goodness, I have to stop crying every time I read/type messages to you!!!  )


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Haha I know the feeling lolly I was crying typing last night. 

Ill post back tonight. 

Big hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Lolly its even worse when you are out with the pram & meet someone you who has went through the ehole process with you and they say 'OMG she IS your daughter now Lynelle' there where floods of tears the whole way round the supermarket yesterday 😭😭😭

Im hoping its gets better soon or im going to need shares in mascara lol


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Awww Lynelle, that is so lovely!  And I bet you are so proud when you tell them yes, meet my daughter   (although lets be honest, panda eyes is never a good look    )


----------



## Wyxie

Wonderful to read, have another lovely day today.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

So gorgeous ladies love it x  x  x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi eveyone, 
today has been lovely he's such an amazing little boy and is taking to us fantastically. We've been to the park and had a lovely time. Even had my 1st dirty nappy lol. Absolutely shattered today but he's so worth it. 
Tomorrow we move to the hotel near him so we can do bath and bedtime Wednesday night and Thursday night. 

Can't wait until tomorrow.  xxxxx

Iced so happy it's going fab for you honey soooooo happy. 

Hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## crazyspaniel

Ah, sounds lovely Emma  
What a special time for you and DH xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Sounds wonderful lovely. Park in the sun with your baby boy, what could be better! You both must be living the dream. Sweet dreams hunny, so over the moon its going so well


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

So glad, the sun shines on the righteous my love and you and DH truly deserve every second of your sunshine x x x x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thank you so much everyone, sorry it's not a long post didn't realise how shattered Id be lol. 

Having an early night tonight ready for tomorrow I'm counting the hours till we see him again. Really missing him tonight :-( 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Not long till you're hugging him and putting him to sleep in his room at your house x x x x


----------



## Frangipanii

Amazing!!! Love to you both x x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Can't wait gwyneth this time next week he'll be having his 1st night in his new home soooooo exciting I won't sleep that night lol. Xxxxxx

Thank you frangipani xxxxx

Big hugs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sq9

. Just amazing xx


----------



## Wyxie

Wonderful.  I hope you manage to get some sleep, it's so hard with all the excitement and emotions whizzing round your head.


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Good morning everyone, 

Day 3 was amazing our little boy is beautiful, funny and so good. 

We got there at 2 today to be greeted by such an excited little boy he came to us straight away. We then took him to the park with his FC and dh and FC went to one side of the park and left me and lo to have some one to one time on the swings he loved it, lots of smiles for mummy. 
He started to get a little cranky so I decided it must be milky time so I took him to a nearby bench and gave him his bottle where guess what ladies........ Our baby snuggled right into me and I soothed him to sleep for the very 1st time omg I cried lol must have looked a right one crying on a park bench haha. 

We then walked him back to FC and have him his tea then an hour later his bath and got him ready for bed. He doesn't have a good routine at bedtime and often doesn't go down till 10 but at 7.30 he was fast asleep on me again so I took him up to his cot and put him down and within 10 mins he was up and laughing at us the cheeky little boy, we stayed had dinner with fc's and then tried to put him down again but he was having none of it he was shattered but there was too much going on I think. So at 9.45 we decided to head back to hotel and let FC get him down as I think there was too much going on and he just wanted to play with us. It was hard leaving I just wish I could of settled him but its still early days.
His FC text at 10.15 to say he'd finally given in sleep  

Today is an early one we're off to be there for when he wakes up. 
We also get to have our 1st outing today just the 3 of us we can't wait   

Hope your ok? 

Big hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Morning hunni,

So glad its all going so well & don't worry about having tears in the park, just think of my panda eyes in Asda & you will soon be laughing lol 

Well thats me 'abandoned' for 2 wks as mum, dad, sis & her family all went on holiday this morning. There were floods of tears last night from mum & sis as they didn't want to leave wee princess lol

Im just off to wake her now as hearing is at 10.00 so need to be out fir 9.30!!!!

Have a great day xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

I'll be thinking of you today honey. 

Big big hugs xxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

If I see a crying mum on a park bench with a perfectly behaved child I will always think you must have adopted.  Beautiful both of you.  So glad all is wonderful c xx x x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

What a perfect little image, so very happy for you, it sounds to be going BRILLIANTLY   Have an another amazing day hunny (obs you will!!  ) xxxxx


----------



## Primmer

Emma - your visits and time with your lo sound amazing - it won't be long to he is with you all the time. Enjoy your day


----------



## Sq9

Sounds like it's all going really well. Hope today has been just as fabulous xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thank you everyone we are having an amazing time  

Today we got there before he woke up, when he woke the 1st person he saw was mummy  we then fed him, changed him and took him to the park our 1st trip out just the 3 of us  he was fab he really is such a chilled out baby. 

We have our review tomorrow then head back home ready for his FC bringing him home on Saturday, can't wait for him to see his home, room and toys mummy and daddy have ready for him. 

Hope your all ok? 

Big hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

How exciting nearly there now baby blue will be home forever yay x x x x


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Morning hunni,

So glad yesterday was another success.  Don't you think it all feels surreal when its just the 3 of you!!! Last friday i just kept thinking "is this actually happening, is this really our wee family" then she would shout on daddy & the tears woukd break through lol

We had a good & bad day yesterday. We had the childrens hearing yesterday morning which all went great & the panel are in agreement with the adoption and now submitting it to the sheriff court 😃😃😃 but it was such a stressful morning, we were 'hidden' in a tiny boardroom upstairs so that the BP's didn't see Wee princess and also because the BM is violent & SW was sure she would attack me if she seen me!!!!! So it was all very clisk & dagger with the panel leaving the hearing to come up and meet us the shaparoning us out a fire escape after searching the building!!! 

To say DH & i were panicking put it politely then LO was quite distressed about seeing FC again so shevwas a wee 'girny goo' didnt take a nap till we were in the car @ 3pm & i had no way of keeping her awake so it was 10.30 before she finally went to sleep!!! 

Have another lovely day, can't wait to hear your bedtime stories next week!!!


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Oh my goodness honey yesterday sounds awful. Hope today is a better day for you, dh and princess. 

So glad it's all going so well for you honey give your princess a cuddle from me. 

We're just setting off to fc's house to get breakfast sorted for lo then get him ready for the review. 
We get a few hours with him this afternoon so taking him to the park again. 

Not long now gwyneth counting the days  

Big hugs everyone xxxxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Emma, it sounds to be going like a dream, I bet you just can't wait for him to be home now!  Not long until he gets to see his home, his room, his new life.  So exciting!  I love reading your posts, it just sounds amazing and something we are all striving for.  You deserve this happiness hun  

Lynelle   Oh my goodness, how incredibly stressful!  I am glad you made it through in one piece, but all sounds veryunsettling for you and LO    But today is another day and the sun is shining


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Thanks Lolly, im just glad they didnt tell me this before we got there yesterday!!! It was bad enough putting her back in the car seat thinking someone was going to put a bottle over my head  😁😁😁

But yip, today is another day & she is just dressed in a pink with white polkadot playsuit & just heading to the park lol

Have a good day hun xxx


----------



## Wyxie

So glad things are still going well Emma, I bet you just can't wait to bring him home now.

Wyxie xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone, 

I've finally sat down been cleaning the house ready for little mans visit to his new home tomorrow. 

Today went really really well we had our review this morning and all the sw's couldn't believe how well lo was start to attach to us. 
We're still on plan for coming home on Tuesday  
After all the sw's left lo had gone mega over tired and had his 1st tantrum mummy picked him up held him close and rocked him to sleep. It was hard he was crying so much but I did it he let me sooth him. 
After his nap and lunch we took him to the park just the 3 of us he loves the swings so guess what mummy and daddy bought on the way home..... Yes a swing lol while mummy has been cleaning tonight daddy has been putting the swing up so it's there when he arrives in the morning. 
We left this FC with a car full today so I'm now sat in my living room surrounded by toys and I love it hehe. 

I'm going to take myself to bed now as I'm shattered. 

Can't wait for tomorrow. 

Big hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

I've done it I've changed my profile name  xxxx


----------



## crazyspaniel

Emma-is-a-mummy   how lovely, glad to hear its going so well xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

And what a lovely mummy you are too   xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone, 

Well today has been fab lo loved his new house and loved his room as soon as we put him for a cot for a play he started jumping up and down hehe. 
His FC left after about 30 mins as they saw how settled he was then it was just mummy, daddy and lo. We had fun on his swing in the back garden then went for a drive in car then back home for tea time before taking him back to FC tonight. 

Tomorrow is a rest day and we are going to miss him soooooooo much, can't wait for Monday morning when we get to see him again. 
I know tomorrow he'll be having lots of fun with his ff so I'm happy. 

Hope everyone's ok? 

Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone, 

Hopefully the house is now baby proof but I'm sure lo will find something we haven't done haha. 

We've missed him so much today but we know he's been having fun with his ff. 

Only 2 more sleeps until he's home forever. 

Hugs xxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Been away for the weekend and out of it. Lynelle so sorry you had such a scary time you were really brave.  Emma loving the fire and other safety items.  Tomorrow is the day also loving the new name x x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

All sounds lovely hun, although how hard without him today   But after today that's it, you will see him tomorrow and he will be home forever tomorrow. Just so happy for you   oh, and the swing sounds a winner!!!


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Thanks Gwyneth, we got straight onto a lawyer on Friday and have a meeting with them on tuesday afternoon to start paperwork although we have to wait 12 wks & 3 days before they can petition a court order for the adoption but in the mean time they are going to request a security serial number which stops our name & address being printed on any documentation 😳  

Emma so glad you only have 1 more sleep to go till your lil man is home for good. I feel like squeeling with excitement but wee princess is sound asleep 👏👏👏👏


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

2 more sleeps then he's home forever, 

Tomorrow we have him all day and do bath time them take him back for bedtime and then Tuesday we pick him up forever omg!!!!! 


Xxxxx


----------



## Wyxie

Wonderful.  The last couple of days are hard, you just want to get them home for good and get on with life as a family.

Have a lovely day tomorrow and get as much sleep as you can of course!

*hugs*

Wyxie


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Omg another sleep!!!!!! One more is nothing in the grand scheme ov thing but for mummy's in waiting it is horrific!!!!!

Worth it though, wee princess has been out cold since 7.10 so i am sitting here designing her thank you cards and painting my nails lol Decided to put a pic of her at 3 days old and one we took last Thursday when we first met her 😍


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Sounds fab honey. 

Lo doesn't go to be till 10 so that's the 1st thing I'm going to try and work on getting him down earlier hehe. 

Ill have a look at thank you cards soon too can't wait to do them and get them sent  

So exited for tomorrow can't wait to see him again. It's been a long day lol 

Hugs xxxxxx


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie

All the best of luck Emma, wishing you so much love and happiness with your new family xxx


----------



## Guest

So excited for you tomorrow Emma - I am thinking of you lots xxxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Woooohooooo....... At last, it's here - your baby boy comes home today!!!!!!!!!!

So excited for you hunni, love and cherish every moment - you deserve it.

Love & hugs to you, DH & lil man xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Eeeeaaaaakkkk the day has arrived when we go pick our little boy up
Forever. 
He's been amazing during in intros and we can't wait to get him home.
I know I won't sleep tonight as ill be watching him sleep in his cot hehe. 

Ill try and post an undate later tonight once he's snuggled in bed  

Big hugs and thank you to everyone for your support. 

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie

Have a wonderful day!  I'm so excited for you.  Please, please, please, if you have ANY energy left, do post an update in the next few days.  I know you'll be busy and shattered so understand if you don't get time, but from a purely selfish point of view I love reading the updates and getting hints and tips!!!


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi auntiekatie, 

I'm sure ill be updating very soon I can't stay away from all of you  

Not long for you now honey. Very excited for you. 

Xxxxx


----------



## crazyspaniel

have a great day


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

You made it hun, your baby boy is coming home forever and ever and ever   Have a wonderful day sweetie xxxxx


----------



## Sq9

Can't wait to hear all about your first day with your little boy home.  enjoy every second xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Whoo baby boy is where he  belongs so happy for you Mummy x    x    x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone, 

What a very emotional but amazing day. 

Baby boy is fast asleep in his cot but for how long we'll see haha.

Today has been lovely just the 3 of us at home playing lots and having fun. 

Going to have a bath while he's snoozing then get an early night ill try and do a better update tomorrow. 

Big hugs and thank you everyone for your support. 

Those still waiting or just starting out hang in there because its absolutely amazing it really is. 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie

Hoorah!  So pleased you are home and happy.  Have a lovely bath and I hope you get a good nights sleep!  xx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Excellent stuff, so glad you managed to get him down early and are using what time you can fir so e 'me' time.

Wee princess was the same the first night but was up a few times during the night, the next few night she was playing us and 9:30-10:30 before she went downbut since Friday we have been back to her being down for 7:30 & thats her till 7-8 in the morning!!!!

We were at the lawyers today to start the legal process & get security serial numbers in place so no chance of BP's finding out who we are!!!! Feel alot more settled now that has started.

Here's to a sleep filled night xxx


----------



## gettina

Wonderful update Emma. Hope you all got 'some' sleep. 
First night of the rest of your lives. 
*goosebumps*

Gettina


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone,

Just a quick update before my head hits the pillow. 

Mummy is very pleased with herself he's been down since 8.15 which is a 1st as he never went down early at FC, I dream fed him about half an hour ago as I felt bad he didn't have his milk before bedtime because he didn't want it and he's still fast asleep  

I'm now in bed hoping to get a full nights sleep but if I don't hey ho we've waited long enough to become a mummy and daddy who need sleep haha. 

All I can say is our lo is amazing and intros and his 1st day at home have been perfect. 

Nite nite everyone 

Big hugs xxxxxxxxxx

Iced sliced great news on getting the ball rolling honey.  
Hope you have a lovely day tomorrow xxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

You sound like a pro x x x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Mummy is very proud little man slept straight through from 8.15 last night until 6.45 this morning. Mummy and daddy didn't sleep as was listening for him lol but hopefully now we've had the 1st night we'll sleep better tonight. Xxxx


----------



## Primmer

Emma that is a great sleep and huge congrats on having your lo home


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thank you honey  xxxx


----------



## crazyspaniel

Fab Emma, what a good boy you have! X


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Check you out mummy, you're a natural   so happy he is home, imagine yesterday was extremely emotional. So, are family getting desperate to storm the house yet?!!


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi lolly, 

Mum facetimes me about 5 times a day haha. 

There being really good tho hoping to take him to meet my mum and dad on Sunday for fathers days we'll see how he is. 

He's fast asleep in his cot again he's shattered bless him xxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

The gran thing is terrible isn't it.  They haves gone through all the 'health' hell with us 'their babies' then we need to keep them at arms length!!!! My mum & dad went on holiday last Thursday for 2 weeks so we let then cone to meet her before they went & they have skype'd every night 😃

We took wee princess swimming for the first time ever today and she loved it so need to build that into the weekly schedule.

Hope you have another successful night and manage to get some sleep yourself xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Love the obsessive Grans on the skype   hope beautiful bubbas are getting ready for their beds x x x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi ladies, 

Well he's fast asleep again at 8.15 mummy's hoping this is the routine for the time being  

Today has been another lovely day we stayed away from the car today as us and lo have done enough driving during intros so today we had a walk into town and had a lovely walk around. 
Mummy doesn't get to push the buggy tho when daddy is around lol. 

Tonight he was shattered and just fell asleep in my arms no protest tonight bless him. 

Me and dh are so tired hoping we sleep tonight 

Hope your all ok? 

Yep nana has facetimes a few times today lol. 

Big hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## Sq9

Sounds amazing.  Sounds like he is fitting in perfectly.  Sleep is sooo over-rated but hope you get a bit more tonight


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Who needs sleep when you've got a beautiful baba to look at  lol xx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

So glad you had another successful day hunni.  

How was prep group Gwyneth??


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Great thanks Lynelle we really enjoyed it x x


----------



## Guest

FaceTime date with me next Emma lol xxxxx


----------



## gettina

Wonderful relaxed (as much as poss) family day!!!!!
Great to read.
Enjoy every minute Emma - I'm sure you are.
Xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

It's a date mrsjrum  xxxx

Thank you gettina and iced. Xxxxxxx


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie

How was your night?  Hope LO was quite settled xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hiya, 

Last night was not good  little man is teething and woke nearly every hour in pain had to give calpol in the end bless him. 
Wish we could take away the pain. 

I've just taken him out in the pushchair to get him to sleep as he is so over tired. 

Mummy is going to have half an hour now while he sleeps. 

Big hugs from a very tired but happy mummy xxxxxxx


----------



## jk1

Aww poor little man, How is he now? Xxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Have you got a Sophie Giraffe? You get them in mothercare, think they are about £12 but brilliant for teething.

My nephew went through a couple over 18 mths but they were soooooo worth it xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Ah poor Munchkin. I have great sympathy my wisdom teeth were awful when they were coming through. Hope you've got some sleep today x xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Poor bubba, and poor sleepy mummy   hope you have had a nice day hunny xxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone, 

We've had a very grisly grouchy baba today but he's worth it. 

Mummy's not had any sleep she'll be going to bed when baba goes to bed. 

Poor little man is suffering today. 
Haven't got a Sophie giraffe yet but will be investing in one  

Hope everyone's ok? 

Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

He's very lucky to have a patient caring Mummy to look after him x x


----------



## Wyxie

Emma-is-a-mummy said:


> Mummy's not had any sleep she'll be going to bed when baba goes to bed.


Absolutely! I slept when Wyxling did for months after placement. Do it whenever you can.

Hope the Sophie helps, poor little chap.


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Poor little man has only woken twice so far bless him I've just soothed him off and once he's in a deep sleep he's back in his cot, we seem to be managing it better tonight and mummy and daddy have so far had 4 hours sleep which is great  
Going to climb back in bed shortly and get a few more hours hopefully. 

Thanks for all your advice everyone  

Nite nite 

Big hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone, 

We've had a fab weekend. Went shopping yesterday and ds was so good, dh has had a fabulous 1st Father's Day he's been very spoilt. 
Lo is going to bed at 8pm every night he been waking once but I think that's down to his teething. 
He wakes around 7am so getting into a good routine hopefully. 

We have his review on Thursday so fingers crossed it goes well he's settled in really well. 

Hope your all good? 
Hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Fabulous couldn't be happier for you x x x


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie

Hoorah!  How lovely that things are settling a little.  Good luck for your review! Happy Father's Day Mr Emma-is-a-mummy!! xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

And I bet you have all had the best time spoiling him! Little lad came home just in time   you sound so settled and happy, it's so brilliant to read. Keep up the good work mummy


----------



## Wyxie

Lovely that he is settling so quickly, and very glad that you've had a nice Father's Day.


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Hi hunni, so glad everything is going great & you are getting a routine in place so quickly!!!

Well after one if those mornings where you go round Asda with basket in the buggy & child cooried into ur shoulder, then coming home & they projectile vomit over you & them selves then scream so hard that they almost pass out - I now believe I AM A MUMMY    

Love to you all
Lynelle xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Odour de baby puke love it x x


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Haha, thankfully it was just all our clothes & not the carpet!!!!! 

Also glad that i no longer give a toss about housework & their just happened to be a kitchen towel right next to me which caught the overspill lol


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Oh no iced sliced that's not good hope lo is feeling better now. 

We had another 1st yesterday and not a nice one I must say. Lo poo'd in the bath lol not nice haha. 
He just looked up at me and laughed and I melted lol 

Hope everyone's ok? 
Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Motherhood so glamorous x x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone, 

Our little man has been home a week today and omg he's amazing we love him so much and can't imagine him never being in our lives it feelis like he's been here forever. 
It's hard work and tiring but he's so worth it. 
He's got into an amazing routine and he's settling in so well. 

We have his review on Thursday so I'm hoping that goes well and the sw's can see how we'll he has settled. 

Today we've been to the zoo and he loved it  

Hope your all doing ok? 

Big hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Amazing to read hunni, delighted its all going so well xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi honey. 

So happy it's going great for both of us. 

Do you stand there and think omg I'm a mummy and this little person is ours we're always doing it lol 

Hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Definately!!! Especially since hubby went back to work last thursday and its just been the two of us (and the dog) so we have went to visit a couple of my great aunt's (LO's great great aunt's) and been for long walks.

Can't wait for Thursday though, it's your review and my mum, dad, sis & her family get back their holiday!!!!!!! 

Man hiw i've missed them this year 😪


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Awww I bet you have honey not long now  

Dh goes back to work Monday so I'm looking forward to getting into our own little routine ill miss him like mad tho. 

I'm snuggled in bed now getting an early night I'm shattered lol

Big hugs honey xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Emma,

I hope the review went well - which I am sure it did as it sounds like he has settled in brilliantly


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Hope they all saw how fab you are doing x x x x x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone, 

Review went great they don't see any problems at all and think he's settling in fab. He was so good when they where here just sat on my knee the whole time. 

Off to the aquarium tomorrow as he loves fishes so looking forward to that  

Hope your all ok 

Big hugs xxxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Yay, brilliant news, but we all knew he was settling fab.  Your posts paint a very happy picture  

Have a wonderful day tomorrow hunny xxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Brilliant news hunni, or in the words of wee princess 'waw weeeee'.  It is such a relief to have that out the way isn't it 

So what's your next move, we need to have wee princess living with us for 13weeks (only 11now) before we can even petition the court for the adoption order and who knows how long that will take with the BPs wee have!!!!!


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hiya honey, 

We have to wait 10 weeks then we can but I think they'll tell us at the next review to put the papers in so might be around 11 weeks. Hopefully wont take too long to give him our surname but like you said you never know. 

Hope things are going well honey. 
Lo is going through a stage of wanting to get up at 3.30 am so had a battle this morning to get him back off to sleep he finally went back off at 4.30 and is just waking up now. 

He's amazing tho  

Hugs xxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone

Sorry not updated for a few days. 

Everything is going fab lo is getting into a good routine, we've just had a lovely weekend together just me dh and lo as dh went back to work today, I was nervous last night thinking how will I do it all without dh but so far so good. 
Lo is having his morning nap so I'm just having breakfast then I'm going to clean the bathroom although sleeping is so inviting lol 
Can't believe little man has been home 2 weeks tomorrow it's gone so fast. 

Hope everyone's ok? 

Hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

If you are tired have a sleep my lovely the bathroom can wait. x x x x x  You're doing amazing x x x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

He only slept for 40 mins so bathroom got cleaned hehe. I'm ok not mega tired yet haha. 

Hope your ok honey? 
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Bit hormonal today so a bit emotional but otherwise good and looking forward to next prep session on Wednesday. So glad everything is going so well with your little man sounds amazing x x x x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Awwww sending you hugs honey xxxxxx

He's fab we love him so much. 
He's napping again so mummy may have that nap now haha xxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Good I'm glad get your head down x x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone, 

Sorry not updated I'm not good at keeping up with this now lol

Well little man has been home 3 weeks tomorrow and he's settled in so well, we're developing a good routine and it's working really well. 
Dh went back to work last week and yes there have been days when it's been so hard but we got through them and are doing great. 
Lo has been full of a cold since last week bless him so he's not been sleeping well. He did sleep through last night and I enjoyed a good nights sleep  
We've been to soft play today with some of our friends who have all adopted and it's been fab and we love going on play dates we are going to aim to go atleast once a week all the children get on so well little man is the youngest and all the other children are so good with him bless. 

Having a day at home tomorrow and a walk out lo loves being out in his buggy and a the walking is great for my diet lol. 

We love being mummy and daddy our lives have changed so much but we wouldn't change it for the world. It feels like he's always been here its so strange. 


Everyone starting out or still waiting hang in there it truly is worth it  

Big hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Hi hunni,

So glad it is going do well, isn't it amazing how your day vanishes when DH's go back to work 😳

Its 4weeks today that wee princess has been here and what a month it's been!!! We had our first dilema last week with me taking a nasty tummy bug however thankfully for grandparents and a verry settled lo we got through it - better still managed to keep it away from lo.

Anyway just off to do nappy change & hit my bed.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

So glad it's going really well honey. 
Can't believe it's finally happened and now we're here both mummy's it's unreal. 

Hope it's a cleanish nappy hehe

Night night sweetie xxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Very proud mummy lo took his 1st steps today  absolutely amazing    

Xxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Yaaaaay congrats wee fella, & these are just the best moments in the life arrnt they xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

They are, we have it on video and I sound terrible and look even worse lol I really need to work on my over excited face lol xxxx


----------



## Guest

That is so exciting Emma that you got to see that - the beginning of many magical moments xxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

It's amazing honey so special. Got it on video check your inbox tomorrow  xxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

What a clever little man xx


----------



## Guest

I will look out for that Emma - are you gonna email me it? 

I have my one to one tomorrow - last day of home study I hope! She is finished writing our assessment too! So excited! 

I hope you are still loving the life you are living right now Emma xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone, 

We'll we're 4 weeks in and it feels like lo has been here forever. 
He's in a great routine and attaching to us perfectly. 

He's got a chest infection at the mo poor little man I'm hoping the antibiotics kick in soon I did the worried mummy yesterday and took him to the doctors expecting them to tell me it was viral but no he needs antibiotics I'm so glad I took him. It's awful seeing him poorly and not really being able to do much about it I've just been giving lots of cuddles and plenty of play time. 

He's having his morning nap now I'm hoping he sleeps a little longer than normal as he's shattered. 

Hope everyone is doing ok 
Sorry I don't get to post much anymore but I do still read  

Big hugs xxxxxx


----------



## flickJ

Oh that's wonderful Emma, I'm so pleased for you - you must be so proud that you are a proper family now  

Sorry to hear LO is not feeling too well at the moment, I hope he gets better soon xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Hope baby boy feels better soon x x


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Hey hunni,

Sorry LO is under the westher just now but on the grand scheme of things at leadt it is nothing yo serious.... So glad you have found your routine though, wee princess has been here 5 weeks now and I cant imagine life any other way, she has fitted in so well & apart from the nights her teeth are sore she sleeps 12 hrs!!

I know where you are coming from about not much time to be on here though, even though wee princess is in bed for 7:30 then I start housework or baking birthday cakes for my wee cake budiness then before I know it, its bedtime for me too lol

Lovely to hear from you xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hiya, lovely to hear from you honey, 
Glad it's going so well. 
I really can't believe how it feels like he's always been here we can't imagine life without him. 

He's fast asleep now so I'm treating myself to some me time I've just painted my nails lol

His antibiotics seem to be working he's getting there bless him still got such a hacking cough tho. 

Big hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Poor little man, hope he gets better soon    Must be horrible seeing him poorly, but best medicine is mummy cuddles!    Although I'd still stick with the antibiotics


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone, 

Wow has it really been almost 3 weeks since i last updated. 

Well it's been almost 7 weeks since little man came home and I can honestly say we feel like he's always been here we couldn't imagine life without him. 

He's doing amazing he's walking properly, sleeping great and I've started to give him lots more finger food and he loves it. 

It's hard at times but totally worth it we love him so much. 

It's his 1st birthday very soon and we can't wait to have a little party for him bought banners and balloons today to decorate the house with too  

Got a couple of beautiful friends about to embark on parenthood and I'm so excited to share there journey with them ( you know who you are) I'm here for you ways.

Hang in there everyone it really is worth everything we have to go through 

Big hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Hi Hunni,

Been thinking of you's a lot lately, but as you know your day is just totally consumed by these little people then as soon as its their bedtime them its housework time and my bed time lol

So glad you's are getting on so well and your are right, like any parent with a new born, you cant remember life without them in it 😃

We had a Welcome Home party for wee princess yesterday and what s ball she had, on the bouncy castle for hours with all her cousins and wee friends. Did the whole white netted party dress thing and she really was just a 'wee princess' 😍 had her FC there too which was great and they couldn't believe the difference in her confidence & speach.

Anyway was just up doing a 'dream change' as she drank so much water with the heat & all her bouncing yesterday lol

Sweet dreams to all xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi honey, 

Wow you awake early hope you got back to sleep ok? 

Awwwww the party sounds fabulous so happy you s had a wonderful time. 
The time has flown hasn't it. 

Little man has just woken up he slept through from half 7 he was shattered he normally does sleep through but wakes about 6ish for a bottle and then falls back to sleep till around 7 but today we got an extra hour as he didn't wake for the bottle he's just having snuggled with daddy now whilst drinking his bottle while mummy gets herself ready. 

Omg can't believe the love we feel for this little guy it truly is amazing. 

Hope you have a lovely day. 

Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## Frangipanii

Hi Emma loving reading about your little man. He sounds amazing. So pleased how brilliant it is working out!! Congratulations on your lovely family!!! X x x x


----------



## Sq9

Sounds like he is settling in brilliantly


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

what an amazing little family


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Hi hunni, how you all doing? 

Am I correct in thinking you must have had a first birthday by now and that your legal proceeding should be able to start next week

Its amazing how these little people totally consume your day isn't it? Just as well we dont have horses anymore, poor things would just be put out to pasture lol

Luv & hugs, lynelle xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi sweetie, 

How you doing? 

Yep we had 1st birthday last week it was lovely he had a really nice time and got very spoilt. 

We can submit papers after next Tuesday so looking forward to that. 

I have a poorly baby today he has another chest infection bless him he's crying a lot today and we didn't sleep a wink last night  

Lovely to hear from you

Hugs 
Emma xx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Oh no, big hugs to baby xxx.  Hope he gets better soon hunni xxx

All our papers are lodged but she has to be here 13weeks so we wont get a hearing date unril after 5th Sept.  hope it all goes smoothly & is straight forward for you xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thank you honey and I hope all goes smoothly for you too  xxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone, 

Sorry I've not updated in a while I've been reading everyone's stories tho  

It's been almost 10 weeks now since little man came and it feels like he's been here forever. 
Today we got the green light to submit paperwork so tomorrow we are filling it all in and getting it sent ASAP. 

He's amazing we love him so much. 
We've just been lucky enough to celebrate his 1st birthday which was amazing he had a lovely day. 

We've got an amazing group of friends that support us fantastically and have truely spoilt little man  

Hang in there everyone it is totally worth everything you have to go through 

Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Lovely happy first birthday to your beautiful little man x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thankyou Gwyneth xxxx


----------



## Billybeans

Lovely update Emma, so pleased you got to enjoy little man's birthday with him.


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Hi hunni,

How are you this week? Did you get all your firms in? We have our first court date for 2nd October at 2pm😨😨 just hope the BP's dont show and judge see's fit to rule that day. Afterall we had LAAC review meetings this week and they didnt even bother to show up for that either!!!!

Luv n hugs xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thankyou billy beans xxx

Hi iced, 
Forms are done and a million photo copies done lol Sw will come out this week and check them over then they'll be posted I don't think we'll be getting a quick court date like you things can go slowly here with the courts I'm hoping by the end of the year. 
We have our review a week on Thursday looking forward to that as things are great so shouldn't be any problems. 

Hope your all ok? 
Fingers crossed everything is final on 2nd oct. 

Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

We didn't have any forms to fill in. We met with the lawyer first week she was here, SW completed the section 17 and that was it we got a letter last sat with the date!!!!

Everything is great, although I must admit I am finding the temper fits quite hard to deal with.  Most folk have had 30mths (if you include 9mths pregnancy) to bond with their baby before they start, kicking, hitting, scratching and biting you 😨

Luv to all xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Funny how parts of the country differ in the princess I wish we didn't have paperwork it's 11 pages long lol. 

It's amazing that hopefully very soon she'll be officially your and have your name yay  

Not really at tantrum stage yet but we are getting squealing when we say no or take something off him he should have lol. 

Hope the tantrums stop soon honey, just try to ignore that's easy for me to say give me a few months and ill be the same as you hehe. 

Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone, 

Sorry not posted in a while I never seem to find the time  but do read all your diarys. 

Hope everyone's well?

Well we are now 3 months in and it feels like he's always been here. We had our 2nd lac review yesterday and it went really well everyone was please at how well he has settled. 

Court papers have been submitted so its just a waiting game now.

We love this little guy so much and couldn't imagine life without him. 

Little man is still sleeping which is not like him he's normally up at 6 lol so I'm enjoying the relax and catching up  

Everyone just starting out or waiting hang In there it truely is worth it. 

Oh I hear mummy mummy someone awake lol

Big hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## Iced_Sliced79

Hi Hunni,

How are you all going? Sorry i've nit been in touch for weeks as you know these little one's just toral consume your day and why shouldn't they - we have waited long enough 😃😃😃

Anyway we had our first hearing at court today and I am delighted to say the BP's didn't turn up so it took the judge all of 3 minutes to 'happily grant' our petition as he put it, so it's official we are wee princess' mummy & daddy forever & noone can take her away from us. Such a reliefe i sat with her in my arms for an hiur whilst she slept tonight with tears of happiness streaming.  

Hope its not long before your day comes xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Congratulations sweetheart that's fantastic news. 

Were all good here thank you little man is growing so quickly.
Still waiting for our court date hopefully we won't have to wait too long. 

Hope your OK honey?
Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone 

Thought it was about time I updated my diary. 

Little man has been home for 22 weeks now and he makes us laugh, smile and very proud everyday. 

He's grown into such a little character and at 15 months he's very independant which drives me crazy at times hehe. 

He's starting to try and string words together now and is picking up new things everyday. 

He has settled in so well and feels like he's been here forever. 
We are so excited for Christmas we can't 

We're meeting 2 ff members in the next few weeks and I'm very excited (you know who you are) 

I couldn't have done this without the support of all my ff friends and I'm so glad I've been able to meet some of you and the ones I haven't yet met we will meet one day I promise.  you've been my rocks and become the bestest of friends. (Again you know who you are  

For those still waiting or just starting out hang in there it truly is worth it. 

Little man is amazing and we love him with all our heart 

Hope your all ok? 

Big hugs xxxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Your little man is a little super star and a massive credit to his wonderful mummy and daddy. So so happy for your perfect family, Christmas will be what dreams are made of hunny   (and me and little pink can't wait to meet you   my lovely friend  ) xxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Awwww thankyou lolly that's so lovely your little pink is a fabulous little lady and as I've told you many times your a fab mummy and she's thriving  and you've done fantastically well  

We can't wait to meet you both either not long now  

Xxxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Thank you hunny!   With a shed load of help, advice and encouragement from you   Awwww, we are soppy gets really   xxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

We are but this journey has made us wonderful friend 

Text you tomorrow  

Xxxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

First Christmas will be amazing you'll have to try and find a minute to update so we can all share in your fabulous day x x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Of course I will sweetie will be your turn next year xxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Fingers crossed.  X x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Well today has been the day our beautiful boy became ours  

His adoption order was granted and became offically ours today we're so happy a it's been such a rollercoaster of a journey but so worth it. 

Thanks for all your support over the last few years

Hugs xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

A million congratulations to a beautiful, perfect and happy little family. Love you and your adorable cheeky little chappy lots! Love from Lolly and Little Pink xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Love you and your beautiful little family lots too xxxxx


----------



## Dreams do come true

Congratulations x x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Amazing news hun what a wonderful day.  So happy for you all x x x


----------



## Sq9

Congratulations Emma. Fabulous news


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thankyou everyone we've not long been home from a lovely meal out just the 3 of us to celebrate perfect day  xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Sounds lovely x x x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Well what a day, 

Today has been little mans celebration hearing and it truly has been an amazing day.  We're all shattered but so worth it. 

That's it he's all ours now wahoo   

Xxxx


----------



## Sq9




----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Mwah love it couldn't be happier for you and your beautiful family x x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

You know I am so very happy for you hunny     I can't imagine a more perfect day, we all love you and little man lots xxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

One year ago today our lives changed forever we brought our little man home forever. 
Can't believe how quick the year has gone it's flown by

We've had the good days, the bad days the can I really do this days but we wouldn't change a single thing we love him with all our hearts and really can't imagine him not being here from day 1 he's amazing and everyday makes me laugh. 

I've made some amazing friends through the whole process who truely are friends for life you know who you are and I love you loads. 

Xxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

And we all love you and little man too! What an amazing year, full of ups and downs but mainly of love and family. You are the most amazing mummy and you were all just meant to be together forever   xxxxx


----------



## Frangipanii

Amazing. Congratulations on your first year!!! Xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Gosh its flown babe and your little man is amazing. So glad to have you in my life xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thanks lolly, fran and DIY can't believe how quick a year has gone. 

Lolly and DIY don't know what id do without you two I so can't wait to meet both your new additions. 
Love you lots xxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Me either xxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Wow it's been so long since ive updated my diary. 
Well little man in 2 1/2 going on 22 he's very independant and wants to do everything for himself. 
He amazes me every single day with everything he does. 
He's fully potty trained day and night and just started sleeping in his big boy bed my baby is now a little boy.
He's so funny and cheeky and oh yes he has his moments but we wouldn't change a single thing. 
We have amazing friends who we meet with as much as we can if it wasn't for this forum I wouldn't have the friends I have now you know who you are ;-) 

Hope your all well. 
Hugs 
Emma xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

He's amazing, such a happy, healthy, clever, vibrant boy and we love him lots and lots   And his beautiful mummy too xxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Awwwww and we love you and your beautiful babies too xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

He's a star and so are you xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Just like you and your princess's xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi everyone 

Been a while since I updated

We've just celebrated 3 years since little man moved in wow it's flown. We've had ups and downs and he's a handful at times but wouldn't change him for the works and words can't express the love I have for him he's amazing.
We have a wonderful group of friends who I honestly don't know what I would do without them (you know who you are) you listen to me moaning when I'm having a bad day. 

For those of you just starting your journey, hang in there it's tough but totally worth it xxxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

It's flown hes a star and so are you huge love xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thanks honey. Just like you and your babies  xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Aww gorgeous little family xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Just like yours  xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

So we've had the call!! 

There is a little pink that's been born and she's half sister to little man would we consider having her errrrrr yes!! 
She's not got a placement order on her as yet but there confident that will come but you never can predict what the judge will say.
We are starting our assesment week after next as they want to get us approved asap and are hoping for approval and matching panel on same day. 
If all goes to plan she could be home in just under 3 months all dependant on the judges decision. 

It's all happening so fast I don't know if I'm coming or going. 
Xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

So we got to panel next week for approval and matching on same day the last couple of months have been a roller coaster but we are so excited. 

Wish us luck xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Today we got re approved as adopters and matched with little pink straight after we're so happy can't believe we are now parents of 2 children. 
Intros start next week xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Wow what a rollercoaster Summer. We are now a family of 4 and it's amazing little miss has completed our family ☺☺


----------

